# Cereal in Bottle



## GeezLouise

Hey Moms....

How old was your baby when you started to put cereal in their bottle?  The little one (2 months) just does not seem satisfied and doesn't go very long in between feedings.


----------



## Fubar

2 mos is too early..
Baby Bottles and Cereal - DrGreene.com


----------



## Nanny Pam

I had the same problem with my son.  Doc had me start him on a very light mixture @ 2 months.


----------



## greyhound

My son was two months old...This was on the advice of the doc. My oldest was downing an 8 ounce bottle every hour to hour & 1/2. She said to give him cereal in the bottle but that she doesn't recommend that to everyone. My son was just shy of 10lbs when he was born.


----------



## vraiblonde

My son was 3 weeks old.

Yes, you read that correctly.


----------



## GeezLouise

Fubar said:


> 2 mos is too early..
> Baby Bottles and Cereal - DrGreene.com



The pediatrician told me to add cereal....but as the link says above, it can supposedly lead to allergies which is what I have been reading when doing research online.  I know my oldest had cereal in his bottle when he was a little over a month old, because he would spit up quite a bit.  My oldest is fine and isn't overweight. :shrug: What to do, what to do....


----------



## GeezLouise

greyhound said:


> Mine son was two months old...This was on the advice of the doc. My oldest was downing an 8 ounce bottle every hour to hour & 1/2. She said to give him cereal in the bottle but that he doesn't recommend that to everyone. My son was just shy of 10lbs when he was born.



She drinks 5 ounces every 2 hours....usually.


----------



## cattitude

Kanana Banana Flakes 

My boys are 29 and 24.  They both had issues with reflux and also they didn't seem satisfied after feeding.  My pediatrician recommended the Kanana Banana flakes for the oldest when he was just two weeks old.  The youngest got them at 6 weeks.

The banana flakes are very easy on the baby's tummy and will thicken the milk just a little to satisfy them as well.

We got them at a pharmacy (Chandlers) in West Lanham Hills (along with their goats milk).


----------



## GeezLouise

vraiblonde said:


> My son was 3 weeks old.
> 
> Yes, you read that correctly.



My son wasn't much older than that when the doc told me to start putting cereal in his bottle.  I'm probably answering my own question......the sleep deprivation is getting to me.


----------



## CableChick

Almost 3 months to the day for both of them!


----------



## aps45819

cattitude said:


> Kanana Banana Flakes
> 
> My boys are 29 and 24.


That should be old enough


----------



## kwillia

aps45819 said:


> That should be old enough


----------



## jwwb2000

Never added cereal to their bottles.  I just dealt with the messiness of feeding them the cereal from a spoon.


----------



## crabcake

I think DQ was about 4 months when we started adding cereal to her bedtime bottle to help her get full and sleep longer into the night.


----------



## RoseRed

crabcake said:


> I think DQ was about 4 months when we started adding cereal to her bedtime bottle to help her get full and sleep longer into the night.



  We did the same thing.


----------



## SShewbert

My 3yo was 2 or 3 weeks when I gave her cereal because she never seemed full enough. She was eating every hour. My youngest was a month because she has acid reflux and was not gaining any weight. Neither one of them has any food allergies. Granted the youngest is only going on a year but nothing seems to bother her.


----------



## Suz

vraiblonde said:


> My *son's were about 6 -8  *weeks old
> Yes, you read that correctly.



  future dil say's no to it, but if he's in MY care...... the box of rice cereal is in the pantry.  3 mths old and he's up to 7 oz bottles......  the boy is hungrey!!  Sucking on his fingers or hand.....after a bottle......    (and happy!)


----------



## BlackSheep

vraiblonde said:


> My son was *3 weeks old*.
> 
> Yes, you read that correctly.



3 weeks old when you fed him cereal?  Was this something your Peds recommended or something your mama did, and her mama too?  
I recently went on an emergency call for a 4 wk old who had aspirated cereal-family nearly lost the baby to pneumonia. 
I was under the impression waiting until a baby was at least 4+ mos to ingest cereal was the minimum.


----------



## DQ2B

BlackSheep said:


> 3 weeks old when you fed him cereal?  Was this something your Peds recommended or something your mama did, and her mama too?
> I recently went on an emergency call for a 4 wk old who had aspirated cereal-family nearly lost the baby to pneumonia.
> I was under the impression waiting until a baby was at least 4+ mos to ingest cereal was the minimum.



I thought this was dangerous as well:shrug: My kids never did get cereal in a bottle and I didn't start them on any from the spoon until they were 5 months.


----------



## vraiblonde

BlackSheep said:


> 3 weeks old when you fed him cereal?  Was this something your Peds recommended or something your mama did, and her mama too?



My Ma did it - it was just a pinch and didn't even thicken the milk (he was breastfed and got bottles with the real stuff, not formula).  He was eating every two hours and this satisfied him for a good four hours, which meant I could catch some sleep.

I think these new age doctors with all their warnings and allergy fears are full of crap.  A normal, healthy child isn't going to develop allergies because of a smidge of rice cereal.  And if a baby can aspirate a bit of cereal in a bottle, he can aspirate the formula just as easily.

(I know, I know - I'm a terrible mother and you feel sorry for my kids, who are lucky to be alive.  )


----------



## cattitude

BlackSheep said:


> 3 weeks old when you fed him cereal?  Was this something your Peds recommended or something your mama did, and her mama too?
> I recently went on an emergency call for a 4 wk old who had aspirated cereal-family nearly lost the baby to pneumonia.
> I was under the impression waiting until a baby was at least 4+ mos to ingest cereal was the minimum.



So a baby can't aspirate forumula or breast milk and have the same thing happen?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I started my daughter on cereal at 2 months and jar food around 4 months.  No allergies and she's not overweight.


----------



## BlackSheep

cattitude said:


> So a baby can't aspirate forumula or breast milk and have the same thing happen?



Sure they can, just like an adult can aspirate liquids/food BUT babies are not designed to accept solids at a very age.  Thickened feeds have been associated with increased coughing after feedings, and may also decrease gastric emptying time and increase reflux episodes and aspiration.  Plus, cereal in a bottle can lead to allergies, obesity, diabetes, Crohn's Disease, and a myriad of other health problems.  Whether a person believes it or not


----------



## itsbob

Nicholas was eating bottles of A-1 sauce at 2 months.. and then we gave him steak (rare) to dip in it at 3 months.  

Now at 2, we have him go out and kill his own, and just drag it under his playground to eat it.


----------



## cattitude

BlackSheep said:


> Sure they can, just like an adult can aspirate liquids/food BUT babies are not designed to accept solids at a very age.  Thickened feeds have been associated with increased coughing after feedings, and may also decrease gastric emptying time and increase reflux episodes and aspiration.  Plus, cereal in a bottle can lead to allergies, obesity, diabetes, Crohn's Disease, and a myriad of other health problems.  Whether a person believes it or not




I don't think cereal or "baby food" is really a solid.


----------



## BlackSheep

itsbob said:


> Nicholas was eating bottles of A-1 sauce at 2 months.. and then we gave him steak (rare) to dip in it at 3 months.
> 
> Now at 2, we have him go out and kill his own, and just drag it under his playground to eat it.



Deja Vu


----------



## BlackSheep

cattitude said:


> I don't think cereal or "baby food" is really a solid.



Huh?  Well is ain't a liquid hon.


----------



## vraiblonde

BlackSheep said:


> Thickened feeds have been associated with increased coughing after feedings, and may also decrease gastric emptying time and increase reflux episodes and aspiration.  Plus, cereal in a bottle can lead to allergies, obesity, diabetes, Crohn's Disease, and a myriad of other health problems.



Experienced parents know this is overblown bull####, brought to us by the same people who freaked about anthrax, bird flu and shark attacks.

Either that or the vast majority of us are lucky our children survived the killer rice cereal.


----------



## workin hard

I think I did rice cereal at 2 months.  But that's also when I start putting him on more of a schedule so I could get him to sleep longer at night.  So I'm not sure which one helped out.  LOL!


----------



## poster

vraiblonde said:


> Experienced parents know this is overblown bull####, brought to us by the same people who freaked about anthrax, bird flu and shark attacks.
> 
> Either that or the vast majority of us are lucky our children survived the killer rice cereal.



...or maybe the makers of Similac, Enfamil, Carnation, etc. - I'm sure they do their own "testing" and contribute to those findings.

I could never understand why my doctor said babies get enough water from formula, don't give it to'em in a bottle.  Blew my mind - I did it anyway!


----------



## vraiblonde

poster said:


> I could never understand why my doctor said babies get enough water from formula, don't give it to'em in a bottle.



That, I understood:  water fills them up, then they won't drink their food and get the nutrients they need.


----------



## cattitude

poster said:


> I could never understand why my doctor said babies get enough water from formula, don't give it to'em in a bottle.  Blew my mind - I did it anyway!



And 25-30 years ago when I was having my kids, you were SUPPOSED to give the babies water...fixed it just like you did the formula bottles...STERILIZED them.  :gasp:


----------



## poster

vraiblonde said:


> That, I understood:  water fills them up, then they won't drink their food and get the nutrients they need.



I understood that part but when you have a good eater and you start on juices (that are full of sugar) I always thought water would be better for at least once a day.


----------



## vegmom

poster said:


> ...or maybe the makers of Similac, Enfamil, Carnation, etc. - I'm sure they do their own "testing" and contribute to those findings.
> 
> I could never understand why my doctor said babies get enough water from formula, don't give it to'em in a bottle.  Blew my mind - I did it anyway!



Actually, the La Leche folks tell you that too. The point is to get plenty of formula or breast milk into the young'un because they need the nutrients from it.  Rule of thumb I was told was don't give solids until the baby is taking 40 oz of formula a day, then start with rice cereal. 

The food allergy thing, well, you just don't feed certain things to babies under a certain age because their systems aren't mature enough to handle them yet (wheat before 1, nuts before 2, etc).  I developed food allergies as an adult and they are a major PITA.


----------



## wkndbeacher

itsbob said:


> Nicholas was eating bottles of A-1 sauce at 2 months.. and then we gave him steak (rare) to dip in it at 3 months.
> 
> Now at 2, we have him go out and kill his own, and just drag it under his playground to eat it.



 That way when they get older their not picky eaters. Its just expensive when we go to Outback, because my two girls want the same steak that daddy gets


----------



## CobraKai

Any tricks to getting them to take a bottle with cereal in it?  My 9 month old seems to notice the difference immediately and doesn't want that bottle anymore (though he eats baby foods all the time via spoon).  Is it just trial and error with the cereal-to-formula ratio (theory that maybe it's too thick)?


----------



## Dymphna

Never.  If they are old enough for cereal, they are old enough to learn to eat from a spoon.  If they aren't old enough for the spoon, they aren't old enough for cereal...about 4 -5 months.


----------



## Lilypad

vraiblonde said:


> Experienced parents know this is overblown bull####, brought to us by the same people who freaked about anthrax, bird flu and shark attacks.
> 
> Either that or the vast majority of us are lucky our children survived the killer rice cereal.



What if a parent isn't experienced and they don't have their mama and their grandmama's advise to fall back on?  
Vrai-I think you MIGHT agree some things done and given to infants/young children weren't such a good idea...sugar tit dipped in whiskey, ipecac syrup, etc. 
You seem to be "relatively" closed minded for such a young gal.


----------



## Cowgirl

Suz' said:


> future dil say's no to it, but if he's in MY care...... the box of rice cereal is in the pantry.  3 mths old and he's up to 7 oz bottles......  the boy is hungrey!!  Sucking on his fingers or hand.....after a bottle......    (and happy!)



   So, you're saying you're going ingoring the wishes of the child's mother when you babysit him?


----------



## mommarock

jwwb2000 said:


> Never added cereal to their bottles.  I just dealt with the messiness of feeding them the cereal from a spoon.




 @ about 4 weeks.


----------



## itsbob

Lilypad said:


> What if a parent isn't experienced and they don't have their mama and their grandmama's advise to fall back on?
> Vrai-I think you MIGHT agree some things done and given to infants/young children weren't such a good idea...sugar tit dipped in whiskey, ipecac syrup, etc.
> You seem to be "relatively" closed minded for such a young gal.




WHo the hell gave a BABY Ipecac, and WHY??

And whats wrong with a sugar tit dipped in whiskey?? What harm came of it??

How about a little Bacardi on teething gums??  No harm from that either, but damn if you won't get hell for it if your caught by the "new age' mommy and daddy.. They'd ratehr you spend $15 an ounce for a baby orajel, when $15 a gallon rum will do the same thing, AND help soothe the frazzled parent too!


----------



## jwwb2000

CobraKai said:


> Any tricks to getting them to take a bottle with cereal in it?  My 9 month old seems to notice the difference immediately and doesn't want that bottle anymore (though he eats baby foods all the time via spoon).  Is it just trial and error with the cereal-to-formula ratio (theory that maybe it's too thick)?



By that time, both of mine were grabbing food off my plate   Neither one of my kids are overweight either.


----------



## cattitude

jwwb2000 said:


> By that time, both of mine were grabbing food off my plate   Neither one of my kids are overweight either.



Isn't that the truth..and both were just about done with the bottle and drinking from a cup (with help).


----------



## clevalley

BlackSheep said:


> Sure they can, just like an adult can aspirate liquids/food BUT babies are not designed to accept solids at a very age.  Thickened feeds have been associated with increased coughing after feedings, and may also decrease gastric emptying time and increase reflux episodes and aspiration.  Plus, cereal in a bottle can lead to allergies, obesity, diabetes, Crohn's Disease, and a myriad of other health problems.  Whether a person believes it or not



Some kids can handle it, others can't... it all depends on how satisfied they are with just formula... when they are constantly hungry it is time to add dry cereal in.  It is a touch and feel thing.

My boy turned out just fine and he started on formula and a pinch of cereal @ day 4 or 5 - sorry Vrai, got you beat on this one!

When he came out and was cleaned up on day one he drank 4 ounces and would not stop... after we got home he was always hungry.  We called and the pediatrician (head of peads of GW Hospital in NW mind you) said to do so.  We questioned this but he ensured that it was OK.


----------



## surfer1

The American Academy of Pediatrics reccomends only breastmilk or formula for the first 6 months of life then introduce foods 1 at a time starting with non allergen foods like rice cereal. The only time rice cereal is advised before then is when a doctor tells a parent whose child has reflux to add it to their bottle-called a weighted feeding.


----------



## Speedy70

GeezLouise said:


> Hey Moms....
> 
> How old was your baby when you started to put cereal in their bottle?  The little one (2 months) just does not seem satisfied and doesn't go very long in between feedings.



Cereal in a bottle at that age is a choking hazard.  Pedi's only recommend it in the bottle to treat reflux.

Have you asked your pediatrician?


----------



## Speedy70

GeezLouise said:


> She drinks 5 ounces every 2 hours....usually.



That's fairly normal.


----------



## CobraKai

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> By that time, both of mine were grabbing food off my plate Neither one of my kids are overweight either.





cattitude said:


> Isn't that the truth..and both were just about done with the bottle and drinking from a cup (with help).



I guess I shouldn't have expected any helpful advice here, just the "*MY* kid did this" and "*MY* kid did that".

Looking forward to these encounters the rest of parenthood, sounds like great times...   turn, walk away


----------



## jwwb2000

CobraKai said:


> I guess I shouldn't have expected any helpful advice here, just the "*MY* kid did this" and "*MY* kid did that".
> 
> Looking forward to these encounters the rest of parenthood, sounds like great times...   turn, walk away



The ages of my kids are 7 and 3 1/2.  Both of them liked to eat food rather than their bottles at 9 months.  It wasn't uncommon for me to loose part of my dinner to one of them because they wanted more to eat


----------



## Pete

BlackSheep said:


> Sure they can, just like an adult can aspirate liquids/food BUT babies are not designed to accept solids at a very age.  Thickened feeds have been associated with increased coughing after feedings, and may also decrease gastric emptying time and increase reflux episodes and aspiration.  Plus, cereal in a bottle can lead to allergies, obesity, diabetes, Crohn's Disease, and a myriad of other health problems.  Whether a person believes it or not



 TMZ is reporting that a bottle with cereal in it was found next to Heath Ledgers body today.......


----------



## CMC122

vraiblonde said:


> Experienced parents know this is overblown bull####, brought to us by the same people who freaked about anthrax, bird flu and shark attacks.
> 
> Either that or the vast majority of us are lucky our children survived the killer rice cereal.


----------



## Pete

OK, I just called mom and she said she put cereal in my bottle at 12 weeks.  I asked what kind and she said Cap'n Crunch w/Crunchberries at first but it kept plugging up the nipple so she switched to Grape Nutz.


----------



## cattitude

CobraKai said:


> I guess I shouldn't have expected any helpful advice here, just the "*MY* kid did this" and "*MY* kid did that".
> 
> Looking forward to these encounters the rest of parenthood, sounds like great times...   turn, walk away



You know what?  I did exactly what my pediatrician said at the time..it was 30 years ago.  She was considered to be an excellent doctor and we did what most parents were doing at the time.  

When you ask advice on this forum, you are getting a cross section of ages and philosophies.  If you didn't want that, you should have asked your doctor, searched the internet, checked out a library book and made up your own damn mind.


----------



## Christy

Pete said:


> TMZ is reporting that a bottle with cereal in it was found next to Heath Ledgers body today.......


 


You just made me aspirate on my rice cereal.


----------



## Pete

Christy said:


> You just made me aspirate on my rice cereal.



QUICK!! STOP DROP AND RO..........wait, that's what you do if you catch on fire.......I can't remember the action to take if you aspirate cereal, you are on your own. :shrug:


----------



## otter

Pete said:


> TMZ is reporting that a bottle with cereal in it was found next to Heath Ledgers body today.......



Oh my gawd, I bet it was a tainted box of rice cereal he got from Lindsay...


----------



## cattitude

otter said:


> Oh my gawd, I bet it was a tainted box of rice cereal he got from Lindsay...


----------



## RoseRed

cattitude said:


>



:giggle:


----------



## vraiblonde

Lilypad said:


> What if a parent isn't experienced and they don't have their mama and their grandmama's advise to fall back on?
> Vrai-I think you MIGHT agree some things done and given to infants/young children weren't such a good idea...sugar tit dipped in whiskey, ipecac syrup, etc.
> You seem to be "relatively" closed minded for such a young gal.



You're right.  It's a miracle we all survived.


----------



## vraiblonde

CobraKai said:


> I guess I shouldn't have expected any helpful advice here,



Oh, yeah - so you can accuse us of telling you how to raise your child.  Nice try, but I don't think so.


----------



## Suz

Cowgirl said:


> So, you're saying you're going ingoring the wishes of the child's mother when you babysit him?



Your damn right I am.  If he's that hungry I'M going to feed him food.



Lilypad said:


> What if a parent isn't experienced and they don't have their mama and their grandmama's advise to fall back on?
> Vrai-I think you MIGHT agree some things done and given to infants/young children weren't such a good idea...sugar tit dipped in whiskey, *ipecac syrup*, etc.
> You seem to be "relatively" closed minded for such a young gal.




I don't understand your problem with this.  I always kept this on hand 'in case' it was needed.  Still do for the grand children.


----------



## Roberta

GeezLouise said:


> Hey Moms....
> 
> How old was your baby when you started to put cereal in their bottle?  The little one (2 months) just does not seem satisfied and doesn't go very long in between feedings.



Cereal in a bottle?? Why don't you just feed them with a spoon. Teach them how to eat?? Bond with the baby while you are at it.


----------



## Roberta

vraiblonde said:


> My son was 3 weeks old.
> 
> Yes, you read that correctly.



haha I got you beat, mine was 2 weeks old, starting sleeping through the night then too!!!


----------



## Roberta

vraiblonde said:


> You're right.  It's a miracle we all survived.



And to celebrate, lets all go out side and have a drink from the hose!


----------



## Dymphna

CobraKai said:


> I guess I shouldn't have expected any helpful advice here, just the "*MY* kid did this" and "*MY* kid did that".
> 
> Looking forward to these encounters the rest of parenthood, sounds like great times...   turn, walk away


That IS helpful advice...it's a whole lot better then spouting off about studies and crap...they can't confirm direct cause and effect with any studies with children because they can't control all the factors....

Imagine feeding a baby cereal in a bottle on purpose just so you can see if they choke on it, then observing the results..."subject appears to be having difficulty...subject is having trouble breathing...subject is turning blue...yep, it'll kill you."

The only useful information people HAVE is what they have seen with their own children.  The best advice one parent can give to another is to say..."I tried this with my child and it worked/didn't work for me."


----------



## vraiblonde

Roberta said:


> And to celebrate, lets all go out side and have a drink from the hose!



Better yet, let's have Uncle Jimmy take us for ice cream in his truck.  I call one of the rails!


----------



## CobraKai

Dymphna said:


> That IS helpful advice...it's a whole lot better then spouting off about studies and crap...they can't confirm direct cause and effect with any studies with children because they can't control all the factors....
> 
> Imagine feeding a baby cereal in a bottle on purpose just so you can see if they choke on it, then observing the results..."subject appears to be having difficulty...subject is having trouble breathing...subject is turning blue...yep, it'll kill you."
> 
> The only useful information people HAVE is what they have seen with their own children.  The best advice one parent can give to another is to say..."I tried this with my child and it worked/didn't work for me."



I agree completely, but neither said "I tried this and it worked because of XYZ and ABC....", they basically just said: "Ha! My kid was eating steak and potatoes at 6 months, what's *wrong* with yours?!?"  If you think that's helpful advice then I must be missing something.

I did receive some helpful advice this morning from my son's daycare provider who informed me that they make a special bottle for feeding cereal and that I should consider trying it.


----------



## CobraKai

vraiblonde said:


> Oh, yeah - so you can accuse us of telling you how to raise your child.  Nice try, but I don't think so.



Well, I Googled "how to raise a child in SOMD" and it brought me here... :shrug:


----------



## cattitude

CobraKai said:


> I agree completely, but neither said "I tried this and it worked because of XYZ and ABC....", they basically just said: "Ha! My kid was eating steak and potatoes at 6 months, what's *wrong* with yours?!?"  If you think that's helpful advice then I must be missing something.



Nobody said "what's wrong with yours."  I guess you must be the one that thinks there's something wrong with your child.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

My little one started getting rice cereal from a spoon at 2 months due to reflux. (I was breastfeeding and couldn't figure out how to get the cereal to stick to my nipples, they looked like pixie sticks)


----------



## Lilypad

vraiblonde said:


> You're right.  It's a miracle we all survived.


----------



## Lilypad

Suz' said:


> I don't understand *your problem* with this.  I always kept this on hand 'in case' it was needed.  Still do for the grand children.



My problem? 
Why not try calling Poison Control instead?


----------



## Cowgirl

Suz' said:


> Your damn right I am.  If he's that hungry I'M going to feed him food.



Wow, so are you telling her this, or are you sneaking it?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Cowgirl said:


> Wow, so are you telling her this, or are you sneaking it?



My mom did some things that were not my way and I really didn't give it much thought.  My mom has 4 babies and I have one, so I figured she was more the expert.  Some parents might take offense to it, others may pass it off like me.  Suz' won't know until she approaches it with her grandbabies momma.  BUT, at the same time, what if the babies daddy is okay with the way Suz' handles her grandchild?  :shrug:


----------



## Cowgirl

Chasey_Lane said:


> My mom did some things that were not my way and I really didn't give it much thought.  My mom has 4 babies and I have one, so I figured she was more the expert.  Some parents might take offense to it, others may pass it off like me.  Suz' won't know until she approaches it with her grandbabies momma.  BUT, at the same time, what if the babies daddy is okay with the way Suz' handles her grandchild?  :shrug:



BF's mom does the same thing with the kids when she watches them, but they're older.  I just think giving cereal to an infant against the mother's wishes is a bigger deal than giving a 2 year old juice instead of water (for example).  

Suz came off with a big chip on her shoulder..she was doing it her way and she didn't GAF what the baby's mother said.    I guess we have to get more details about what the father things, what the doctor says, why the mother doesn't want the baby to have cereal, etc.  But, it's not a big deal.  Sounds like Suz doesn't care what others say, she's going to do it her way.


----------



## CobraKai

cattitude said:


> Nobody said "what's wrong with yours."  I guess you must be the one that thinks there's something wrong with your child.



"basically just said" = interpretation of their post. Did I QUOTE them in writing my post? No.

And yes, there is something wrong with my child, you figured it out. GENIUS I tell you!!!


----------



## GeezLouise

Speedy70 said:


> Cereal in a bottle at that age is a choking hazard.  Pedi's only recommend it in the bottle to treat reflux.
> 
> Have you asked your pediatrician?



Yep, he told me to do it.


----------



## vraiblonde

GeezLouise said:


> Yep, he told me to do it.



Well, THERE is where you're going wrong.  These Mommies know a LOT more than your pediatrician!  They are well-educated and some of them even have a whole six months of experience dealing with infants!

In fact, where'd you get some pediatrician who would poison an innocent little baby with rice cereal - the City Mission???


----------



## K_Jo

My cat eats french fries.


----------



## cattitude

K_Jo said:


> My cat eats french fries.



I'm calling Social Services now.  There is no way they should let you even bring the baby home from the hopsital.


----------



## nicole_M

My mom couldn't wait to give my little ones ice cream, mashed potatoes and things like that..I'd tell her no...It's bad, yadda yadda...

But now when I look back - I laugh... I resepct my mom's opinions and as a mother of 5 (me, the oldest) I know she knows a little about what she is doing  

Well, regardless of my wishes, I found out later that she had fed them those things when I wasn't looking  All my kids turned out okay, so far!  No allergies or anything like that.  What can you do but laugh...Mother knows best.  And I am sure I will be just like her when my little ones have kids, 30 years from now  They'll be the ones saying "MOM, STOP - they can't have that"  

Our parents get ALOT wiser as we get older...I find myself agreeing with damn near about everything I thought was so stupid back when I was a teen.


----------



## sux2b44

cattitude said:


> And 25-30 years ago when I was having my kids, you were SUPPOSED to give the babies water...fixed it just like you did the formula bottles...STERILIZED them.  :gasp:


 

i was always told to give the baby some water after you gave them their formula so they didnt get the white film on their tongue and have it turn to possible thrush.


----------



## cattitude

sux2b44 said:


> i was always told to give the baby some water after you gave them their formula so they didnt get the white film on their tongue and have it turn to possible thrush.



Interesting....thrush is a yeast infection.


----------



## dems4me

cattitude said:


> Interesting....thrush is a yeast infection.



That was my first thought too as I've had thrush several times and it wasn't from milk, but I didn't post in here because I don't have any kids


----------



## vraiblonde

cattitude said:


> Interesting....thrush is a yeast infection.



I have a memory that my pediatrician said something about that as well.  But water was definitely supposed to be offered after feeding, not before.


----------



## itsbob

vegmom said:


> Actually, the La Leche folks tell you that too. The point is to get plenty of formula or breast milk into the young'un because they need the nutrients from it.



The La Leche Nazi's will say NOTHING about a baby taking formula (the right or wrong way to do it).. except that you're a crappy parent for not breast feeding.. and breast feeding only.

Talk about a close minded bunch of jackasses..


----------



## Speedy70

vraiblonde said:


> They are well-educated and some of them even have a whole six months of experience dealing with infants!



And some only have 5.5 months experience. But experience has nothing to do with knowing that rice to a baby under 4 months of age COULD cause problems.  I preferred not to take that risk.

To each their own. 

On a similar note - we tried cereal WITH A SPOON for my son at 4 months.  He hated it and still does.  At 5 months we skipped it completely and went right to solids.


----------



## itsbob

Speedy70 said:


> And some only have 5.5 months experience. But experience has nothing to do with knowing that rice to a baby under 4 months of age COULD cause problems.  I preferred not to take that risk.
> 
> To each their own.
> 
> On a similar note - we tried cereal WITH A SPOON for my son at 4 months.  He hated it and still does.  At 5 months we skipped it completely and went right to solids.



You are suffering from information overload.. just becasue one baby out of every 100,000 has a problem with cereal does not make it a problem.. 

If your mother fed you cereal at 2 months old.. and her mother did the same.. and her mother.. and so on back 4 or 5 generations without problem, what's the risk?

Now someone's kid in Nebraske has an allergic reaction to the nutrasweet in the new Froot Loops, it's all of  a sudden a national emergency, and NOBODY under the age of 6 shoule eat the newly formulated Froot Loops.. even though this is the same Froot Loops that were re-formulated 8 years ago, and millions of kids have eaten them without reaction, this ONE kid in Nebraska makes it a health emergency.

I'd put more faith in Mom, grandmom and experience than I would a doctor sometimes.. 

Like how often did your Grandmother or Greatgrandmother take their kids to the doctor?  How did they treat a fever?  A cold?  Now we HAVE to spend money and go see a doctor or else we're looked down upon and thought to be abusive or neglective parents.. 

Growing up, unless I was bleeding profusely, or had a bone sticking through skin, I NEVER went to the emergency room.. I've NEVER had a trip to the emergency room that didn't end with a cast or stitches.. Flu?  Cold? Ear Infections??  Nope, not worthy of a doctor's visit let alone an Emergency ROom visit.. but today??  TOO much information, too much fear..


----------



## Speedy70

itsbob said:


> You are suffering from information overload.. just becasue one baby out of every 100,000 has a problem with cereal does not make it a problem..
> 
> If your mother fed you cereal at 2 months old.. and her mother did the same.. and her mother.. and so on back 4 or 5 generations without problem, what's the risk?
> 
> Now someone's kid in Nebraske has an allergic reaction to the nutrasweet in the new Froot Loops, it's all of  a sudden a national emergency, and NOBODY under the age of 6 shoule eat the newly formulated Froot Loops.. even though this is the same Froot Loops that were re-formulated 8 years ago, and millions of kids have eaten them without reaction, this ONE kid in Nebraska makes it a health emergency.
> 
> I'd put more faith in Mom, grandmom and experience than I would a doctor sometimes..
> 
> Like how often did your Grandmother or Greatgrandmother take their kids to the doctor?  How did they treat a fever?  A cold?  Now we HAVE to spend money and go see a doctor or else we're looked down upon and thought to be abusive or neglective parents..
> 
> Growing up, unless I was bleeding profusely, or had a bone sticking through skin, I NEVER went to the emergency room.. I've NEVER had a trip to the emergency room that didn't end with a cast or stitches.. Flu?  Cold? Ear Infections??  Nope, not worthy of a doctor's visit let alone an Emergency ROom visit.. but today??  TOO much information, too much fear..



Anyway, like I said - to each their own.


----------



## itsbob

Speedy70 said:


> Anyway, like I said - to each their own.



Next time the doctor says.. "DOn't do this, it's dangerous and risky"  Ask him/ her for his parents number because you want to ask how they raised the doctor!!


----------



## vraiblonde

Speedy70 said:


> to each their own.



Agreed    You're not going to kill your kid by NOT feeding it rice cereal.  But I get annoyed when someone spouts up with how *dangerous* it is to do these things, when mothers have been doing them since the beginning of time with no ill effects.  What I hear when they spout off is, "YOU are a bad Mommy!  YOU put your child at risk!"   And that's ridiculous.

Louise asked a question.  We answered it.  Personally, I could give a fig if someone feeds their child cereal in a bottle or not.  She asked how old ours were, and we told her.

:shrug:


----------



## Sharon

Just what this thread needs...

_Colic Calm Gripe Water_  

(Google ad)


----------



## vraiblonde

itsbob said:


> Nicholas was eating bottles of A-1 sauce at 2 months.. and then we gave him steak (rare) to dip in it at 3 months.
> 
> Now at 2, we have him go out and kill his own, and just drag it under his playground to eat it.



Better not mention how you filed his teeth into points so he could chew better.


----------



## mamissa3

Wow i am surpised at the diffrent comments of this question.  I have 5 children and all were different.  Two never at baby food at all they just went to regular food, mashed potatos yougurt and so on.  Neither have food allergies.  My third had baby food for a few months than i gave him food. 4th one had cereal by spoon and than regular food and 5th is almost 4 months and she is eating cereal off a spoon.  I have never put it in a bottle.  Like someone said earlierr if they can eat cereal than do it off a spoon.   I would think that if in a bottle than they might not be able to finish the bottle becasue of getting to full.  If done after bottle than they got all their nutirents from formula or breast milk than get "topped" off from the cereal.


----------



## mistymoofwf

GeezLouise said:


> Hey Moms....
> 
> How old was your baby when you started to put cereal in their bottle? The little one (2 months) just does not seem satisfied and doesn't go very long in between feedings.


 
i started mine at 3months putting her cereal in her bottle.


----------



## ~mellabella~

Cole was 5, almost 6 mos when I started it. He's been sleeping through the night months before without it. If its a hunger thing then thats one thing, if its an acid reflux thing you might want to get lil one checked out.


----------



## airbaby

*doesn't really help*

Cereal in bottles might hold your little one off for a bit longer, but there is no evidence, science or my own experience, that suggests it really helps them sleep longer.  You can try it for a month or two but in terms of nutrition, you might be better off feeding him cereal by spoon and sticking to bottles.  If your child isn't getting full on bottles/cereal then it might be time to talk to your doctor about starting step 1 baby foods.


----------



## scorpioas

I did what made my kids happy.  When they drank 6oz bottles every 3-4 hours I had to do something.  They also tell you not to start giving your child vegetables until like 6 mos. and meats until 9 mos.  Well that did not work for my kids.  I would rather them full and happy then crying all the time cause they are hungary.  Just do what you gotta do.  Some doctors say cereal in a bottle is not good but then some prescribe it for acid reflux.


----------



## juggy4805

Started putting cereal in his bottle at 2 months. He is now 4 months and there are no problems.


----------



## Speedy70

scorpioas said:


> I did what made my kids happy.  When they drank 6oz bottles every 3-4 hours I had to do something.  They also tell you not to start giving your child vegetables until like 6 mos. and meats until 9 mos.  Well that did not work for my kids.  I would rather them full and happy then crying all the time cause they are hungary.  Just do what you gotta do.  Some doctors say cereal in a bottle is not good but then some prescribe it for acid reflux.



How old were they when they were drinking 6 ounces every 3-4 hours?  My son is 6 months old tomorrow and he drinks 6 ounces every 3-3.5 hours.  That's completely normal.


----------



## sockgirl77

Speedy70 said:


> How old were they when they were drinking 6 ounces every 3-4 hours?  My son is 6 months old tomorrow and he drinks 6 ounces every 3-3.5 hours.  That's completely normal.



My 3 month old piggie is drinking 6 ounces now. I started her on a little bit of baby food last night. She had 3 spoonfuls of apple sauce and went to town. Freaking doctor told me that she's overweight. She said that babies should not double their weight until they are 6 months. The nurse told me that I had nothing to worry about. Baby is healthy and does not weigh too much. She was 6 lbs 1 oz. at birth and is now a whopping 12 lbs at 14 weeks.


----------



## Cowgirl

sockgirl77 said:


> My 3 month old piggie is drinking 6 ounces now. I started her on a little bit of baby food last night. She had 3 spoonfuls of apple sauce and went to town. Freaking doctor told me that she's overweight. She said that babies should not double their weight until they are 6 months. The nurse told me that I had nothing to worry about. Baby is healthy and does not weigh too much. She was 6 lbs 1 oz. at birth and is now a whopping 12 lbs at 14 weeks.



My nephew is 7 months and around 20 or 23 lbs. orker:


----------



## sockgirl77

Cowgirl said:


> My nephew is 7 months and around 20 or 23 lbs. orker:



My 18 month old who is a little on the chubby side is 22 pounds.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Chubby babies are cute (and healthy).  I love fat rolls on infants!


----------



## sockgirl77

Chasey_Lane said:


> Chubby babies are cute (and healthy).  I love fat rolls on infants!



Which reminds me. I need to update my Myspace pics. Thanks.


----------



## Cowgirl

Chasey_Lane said:


> Chubby babies are cute (and healthy).  I love fat rolls on infants!



Evan has moobs.   And his little nakey behind with all the fat rolls....  Too cute!


----------



## nitwhit3286

Cowgirl said:


> Evan has moobs.   And his little nakey behind with all the fat rolls....  Too cute!





aww...his hair is too cute.. makes me want to have 7 more. :giggle:


----------



## Speedy70

sockgirl77 said:


> My 18 month old who is a little on the chubby side is 22 pounds.



I can't wait to find out little Speedy's 6 month stats on Thursday.  He had to go to his pedi at 5 months for a cold and he was 16 pounds even.  He was 26" long at his 4 month appointment.  I am curious to find out if he's close to the 30" limit on his infant seat.


----------



## Speedy70

sockgirl77 said:


> She said that babies should not double their weight until they are 6 months.



I disagree.


----------



## sockgirl77

Speedy70 said:


> I can't wait to find out little Speedy's 6 month stats on Thursday.  He had to go to his pedi at 5 months for a cold and he was 16 pounds even.  He was 26" long at his 4 month appointment.  I am curious to find out if he's close to the 30" limit on his infant seat.



I have arthritis in my hands so I can only go so long with toting them around in that thing. She'll be upgrading to the 0-80 seat in no time.


----------



## sockgirl77

Speedy70 said:


> I disagree.



So do I. All of my babies pretty much had the same birth weight. All of them weighed 12 pounds way before they were 6 months. None of them were overweight.


----------



## Speedy70

sockgirl77 said:


> So do I. All of my babies pretty much had the same birth weight. All of them weighed 12 pounds way before they were 6 months. None of them were overweight.



My son was 6lbs 9oz at birth, and 14lbs 14oz at 4 months.  And he's certainly NOT overweight.


----------



## Speedy70

sockgirl77 said:


> I have arthritis in my hands so I can only go so long with toting them around in that thing. She'll be upgrading to the 0-80 seat in no time.




Check your karma.


----------



## Cowgirl

I asked my sister for the updated stats, and she said Evan is 22 lbs and 27".  He nurses about every 2 hours...


----------



## chemommy25

Suz' said:


> Your damn right I am.  If he's that hungry I'M going to feed him food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand your problem with this.  I always kept this on hand 'in case' it was needed.  Still do for the grand children.





because this is che's mom, and the poor kid couldnt poop for 2 days after you went against my wishes. and if you would continue to go against what i ask you to do when he is in your care and you dont wanna tell me. maybe you shouldnt post it on a public forum. that would be a thought. he was only 3 months old for gods sake.


----------



## cattitude

chemommy25 said:


> because this is che's mom, and the poor kid couldnt poop for 2 days after you went against my wishes. and if you would continue to go against what i ask you to do when he is in your care and you dont wanna tell me. maybe you shouldnt post it on a public forum. that would be a thought. he was only 3 months old for gods sake.


----------



## chemommy25

cattitude said:


>



what?


----------



## morningbell

GeezLouise said:


> Hey Moms....
> 
> How old was your baby when you started to put cereal in their bottle?  The little one (2 months) just does not seem satisfied and doesn't go very long in between feedings.



NEVER!!!  I breastfeed until he was 18 months, his first cereal was from a spoon mixed with my breast milk.


----------



## sockgirl77

cattitude said:


>


----------



## chemommy25

GeezLouise said:


> Hey Moms....
> 
> How old was your baby when you started to put cereal in their bottle?  The little one (2 months) just does not seem satisfied and doesn't go very long in between feedings.



my little one just started eating cereal from a spoon and he is about 5 months and 2 weeks old. i just followed the doctors orders, is what everyone should do. hes doing great with it. i dont reccomend doing it any sooner, especially if they have poop problems. I never put it in a bottle though, they said that is way to old school and if they need cereal always feed it to him with a spoon. they said to start with about 2 tablespoons twice a day mixed with about 2 ounces of formula.


----------



## sockgirl77

chemommy25 said:


> my little one just started eating cereal from a spoon and he is about 5 months and 2 weeks old. i just followed the doctors orders, is what everyone should do. hes doing great with it. i dont reccomend doing it any sooner, especially if they have poop problems. I never put it in a bottle though, they said that is way to old school and if they need cereal always feed it to him with a spoon. they said to start with about 2 tablespoons twice a day mixed with about 2 ounces of formula.



Doctors do not always tell you what is best for your child. Each doctor varies. Mine have always had cereal in their bottles. They started baby food at 4 months. I have very healthy babies. But, please carry on and give us great parenting advice.


----------



## chemommy25

sockgirl77 said:


> Doctors do not always tell you what is best for your child. Each doctor varies. Mine have always had cereal in their bottles. They started baby food at 4 months. I have very healthy babies. But, please carry on and give us great parenting advice.




I know doctors dont know ur child like u do. but i was just saying after i followed doctors orders it seemed to work great. i mean these doctors did go to school for a long time, they do know alittle something. but all in all i was just answering a question that someone asked.


----------



## chemommy25

sockgirl77 said:


> Doctors do not always tell you what is best for your child. Each doctor varies. Mine have always had cereal in their bottles. They started baby food at 4 months. I have very healthy babies. But, please carry on and give us great parenting advice.



but why be so harsh with such sarcasm?


----------



## sockgirl77

chemommy25 said:


> but why be so harsh with such sarcasm?



Because I can. :shrug:


----------



## chemommy25

sockgirl77 said:


> Because I can. :shrug:



well good for you.


----------



## Suz

chemommy25 said:


> because this is che's mom, and the poor kid couldnt poop for 2 days after you went against my wishes. and if you would continue to go against what i ask you to do when he is in your care and you dont wanna tell me. maybe you shouldnt post it on a public forum. that would be a thought. he was only 3 months old for gods sake.



And his father told me to.  Maybe YOU shouldn't post in a public forum to start schiat Madi.  god grow up girl


----------



## Suz

sockgirl77 said:


> Doctors do not always tell you what is best for your child. Each doctor varies. Mine have always had cereal in their bottles. They started baby food at 4 months. I have very healthy babies. But, please carry on and give us great parenting advice.



Put the twerp in her place socki!!


----------



## sockgirl77

Suz' said:


> Put the twerp in her place socki!!



OMG...you said twerp. I have not heard that in like forever. That'll be my word for the day.


----------



## chemommy25

Suz' said:


> Put the twerp in her place socki!!



very mature


----------



## Suz

sockgirl77 said:


> OMG...you said twerp. I have not heard that in like forever. That'll be my word for the day.



Good glad I made you chuckle.  Hey I know a bar looking for a tender for Friday nights.  You avail?  (hopefully they didn't fill the spot already).


----------



## HeavyChevy75

chemommy25 said:


> very mature



OH and you know EVERYTHING at 25. 

The comment about old school there is nothing wrong with old school, because spanking is considered old school also. That is why no one does it, and there are so many SNURTs and bratty kids out there. 

Sometimes Old School works better than the latest and greatest.


----------



## Cowgirl

HeavyChevy75 said:


> OH and you know EVERYTHING at 25.
> 
> The comment about old school there is nothing wrong with old school, because spanking is considered old school also. That is why no one does it, and there are so many SNURTs and bratty kids out there.
> 
> Sometimes Old School works better than the latest and greatest.



Snurt?


----------



## Suz

HeavyChevy75 said:


> OH and you know EVERYTHING at 25.
> 
> The comment about old school there is nothing wrong with old school, because spanking is considered old school also. That is why no one does it, and there are so many SNURTs and bratty kids out there.
> 
> Sometimes Old School works better than the latest and greatest.



I don't know where the 25 in her name came from but she's only 20 as of last Friday.


----------



## chemommy25

Suz' said:


> Put the twerp in her place socki!!



just remember this twerp is the mother of your grandson


----------



## HeavyChevy75

Cowgirl said:


> Snurt?



SNURTs = Snot Nosed Ungrateful Teenagers


----------



## HeavyChevy75

chemommy25 said:


> just remember this twerp is the mother of your grandson



With a major attitude problem who is still basically a kid herself.


----------



## chemommy25

HeavyChevy75 said:


> OH and you know EVERYTHING at 25.
> 
> The comment about old school there is nothing wrong with old school, because spanking is considered old school also. That is why no one does it, and there are so many SNURTs and bratty kids out there.
> 
> Sometimes Old School works better than the latest and greatest.



i didnt say i knew everything 

i was just answering a thread with what my doctor told me,
thats all..


----------



## chemommy25

HeavyChevy75 said:


> With a major attitude problem who is still basically a kid herself.



ok, and u know me


----------



## HeavyChevy75

chemommy25 said:


> i didnt say i knew everything
> 
> i was just answering a thread with what my doctor told me,
> thats all..



Yeah but the way you approached it showed your maturity level. You should have called her on the phone and talked to her about it. Not posting it on a public forum.


----------



## HeavyChevy75

chemommy25 said:


> ok, and u know me



Just the way you talk on a public forum and the undertones of your writing suggest that you are very immature. Calling someone out especially the grandmother of your son is very immature and shows the attitude problem.


----------



## mAlice

3 months, and I waited too long.


----------



## chemommy25

HeavyChevy75 said:


> Just the way you talk on a public forum and the undertones of your writing suggest that you are very immature. Calling someone out especially the grandmother of your son is very immature and shows the attitude problem.



u have no idea. seriously


----------



## Suz

HeavyChevy75 said:


> Yeah but the way you approached it showed your maturity level. You should have _called her on the phone_ and talked to her about it. Not posting it on a public forum.



Phone?  Whats a phone?  Oh is that like talking to someone?  Can't you do that face to face too?  (crap, I forgot that takes maturity...)


----------



## sockgirl77

Suz' said:


> Good glad I made you chuckle.  Hey I know a bar looking for a tender for Friday nights.  You avail?  (hopefully they didn't fill the spot already).



No, I'm already bartending Saturday nights somewhere. I cannot handle another night. If things change I'll let you know.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Suz' said:


> Phone?  Whats a phone?  Oh, that is soooo old school. You should have just sent her a text. (crap, I forgot that takes maturity...)



:fixed:


----------



## Suz

chemommy25 said:


> just remember this twerp is the mother of your grandson



Yeah, who uses the baby as a pawn....  

I'm just hoping Richard doesn't procreate any more.  2 is enough especially when he doesn't live up to his obligations to his daughter.  

(yes people the thread about child support was in regards to him.)

But should he procreate anymore, I sure hope he 
1). Matures enough to be able to afford 3 children
2). Finds a mature female to have #3 with.


----------



## cattitude

Good Lord.


----------



## sockgirl77

My employer has added Midol to the medicine cabinet.


----------



## Cowgirl

sockgirl77 said:


> My employer has added Midol to the medicine cabinet.



I don't think it's PMS if it's a constant thing.


----------



## chemommy25

Suz' said:


> Yeah, who uses the baby as a pawn....
> 
> I'm just hoping Richard doesn't procreate any more.  2 is enough especially when he doesn't live up to his obligations to his daughter.
> 
> (yes people the thread about child support was in regards to him.)
> 
> But should he procreate anymore, I sure hope he
> 1). Matures enough to be able to afford 3 children
> 2). Finds a mature female to have #3 with.



well im it for him so leave me alone. im not going anywhere. so just put all of his business out there suz'. afterall he is your son. grow up. and i dont use the baby as a pawn, i just deserve a little respect. keep on messin with me suzette just go right ahead.


----------



## sockgirl77

chemommy25 said:


> well im it for him so leave me alone. im not going anywhere. so just put all of his business out there suz'. afterall he is your son. grow up. and i dont use the baby as a pawn, i just deserve a little respect. keep on messin with me suzette just go right ahead.



Does your keyboard have the shift or ' buttons?


----------



## sockgirl77

Cowgirl said:


> I don't think it's PMS if it's a constant thing.



I've been PMSing for 2 weeks now with no relief.


----------



## Cowgirl

sockgirl77 said:


> I've been PMSing for 2 weeks now with no relief.



That's called biatchiness.


----------



## chemommy25

sockgirl77 said:


> Does your keyboard have the shift or ' buttons?



Good one


----------



## chemommy25

obviously this whole forum has nothing better to  bash ppl. you ppl really dont have lives. its sad. really i feel bad for you guys.


----------



## cattitude

chemommy25 said:


> obviously this whole forum has nothing better to  bash ppl. you ppl really dont have lives. its sad. really i feel bad for you guys.




Not the whole forum.   I understand your frustration but family drama is best left unplayed on a public forum.  Go enjoy your baby and take care of it the way you see fit..you're the mother.


----------



## poster

chemommy25 said:


> obviously this whole forum has nothing better to  bash ppl. you ppl really dont have lives. its sad. really i feel bad for you guys.



kettle meet pot / pot meet kettle

Hello, you started it!


----------



## chemommy25

cattitude said:


> Not the whole forum.   I understand your frustration but family drama is best left unplayed on a public forum.  Go enjoy your baby and take care of it the way you see fit..you're the mother.



i know thank you. and i will.


----------



## sockgirl77

Cowgirl said:


> That's called biatchiness.



I'm not always like this.


----------



## Suz

chemommy25 said:


> well im it for him so leave me alone. im not going anywhere. so just put all of his business out there suz'. afterall he is your son. grow up. and i dont use the baby as a pawn, i just deserve a little respect. *keep on messin with me suzette just go right ahead*.







I don't put his business out there.  He does it all by himself when he calls the cops on himself!  

Yeah, He's my son.  But guess what?  If either of you haven't figured it out by now he no longer has a comfort zone here (monetarily or other wise).  But he needs to grow the f up, and support his daughter too.

And you get what you give.  I've seen no respect from you so why should I give you any?  And if you didn't come on here to start shiat, then you shouldn't have replied to my post in this thread.  :stupidimmaturechild:

Will you be there for him when his azz ends up in jail for non payment of his obligated, court ordered child support???


----------



## chemommy25

Suz' said:


> I don't put his business out there.  He does it all by himself when he calls the cops on himself!
> 
> Yeah, He's my son.  But guess what?  If either of you haven't figured it out by now he no longer has a comfort zone here (monetarily or other wise).  But he needs to grow the f up, and support his daughter too.
> 
> And you get what you give.  I've seen no respect from you so why should I give you any?  And if you didn't come on here to start shiat, then you shouldn't have replied to my post in this thread.  :stupidimmaturechild:
> 
> Will you be there for him when his azz ends up in jail for non payment of his obligated, court ordered child support???



well thats not gonna happen hun, and even if it did i would be there for him. unlike you


----------



## Cowgirl

Is anyone else thinking they love their family right now?


----------



## Pete

Cowgirl said:


> Is anyone else thinking they love their family right now?


----------



## poster

Cowgirl said:


> Is anyone else thinking they love their family right now?



 Oh, yeah!


----------



## chemommy25

I just want to say i didnt come on here to start anything, but i was looking through the forum and saw that my future MIL said 
"ur damn right"
when someone asked her, 
"so u would go against the wishes of the childs mother."
Now any mother would agree with me when they find out that someone is not doing what you think is best for your child, behind your back.
That is all. Now if I'm immature than what is my future MIL?
She's arguing with a 20 year old and calling me stupid and what not. so if im immature than the 50 something woman who is going back and forth with me isnt any better.


----------



## Suz

Cowgirl said:


> Is anyone else thinking they love their family right now?



Have no doubt I love my son(s).  

But there comes a time in life when you have to cut the apron/wallet/bank account strings.  Especially when they constantly lie or steal from you.  Or use you.  Which is something my youngest is very good at.  He lied to me and his dad to be able to move in with us last summer.  (chemommy mommy swore he would never live in her home again because of those lies, but there he is.. living there)  Promised all kinds of promises.  Never kept a one.  Did A LOT of damage to my home (I have pictures).  And has no clue why the answer is NO, you can't spend the night here (EVER AGAIN), when he and chemommy argue.

Will I feel bad when his arse does end up in jail?  Sure.  But not enough to bail him out or hire a lawyer for him.  I feel bad enough that his daughter gets ignored by him.

And what happens to him has nothing to do with me or his father or our parenting skills.  He's bi-polar and refuses to take meds.


----------



## clevalley

chemommy25 said:


> well im it for him so leave me alone. im not going anywhere. so just put all of his business out there suz'. afterall he is your son. grow up. *and i dont use the baby as a pawn*, i just deserve a little respect. keep on messin with me suzette just go right ahead.



*just remember this twerp is the mother of your grandson*





Take it to the fight club - WTF does this have to do with cereal in a bottle at this point... :shrug:


----------



## Suz

chemommy25 said:


> I just want to say i didnt come on here to start anything, but i was looking through the forum and saw that my future MIL said
> "ur damn right"
> when someone asked her,
> "so u would go against the wishes of the childs mother."
> Now any mother would agree with me when they find out that someone is not doing what you think is best for your child, behind your back.
> That is all. Now if I'm immature than what is my future MIL?
> She's arguing with a 20 year old and calling me stupid and what not. so if im immature than the 50 something woman who is going back and forth with me isnt any better.



Once again I did not go behind your back.  Your boyfriend told me to feed him cereal whether you liked it or not.

If you didn't want to start shiat you should have ignored my post.


----------



## chemommy25

ok ok. i get it. nobody is going to jail though. seriously, just stop. btw, im his fiance.


----------



## clevalley

Heck - we must be monsters for giving it to our kid on week 1... per the head of pediatrics of George Washington Hospital Center in NW... what the hell does he know...


----------



## PrepH4U

chemommy25 said:


> ok ok. i get it. nobody is going to jail though. seriously, just stop. btw, im his fiance.



don't you mean fiancée? :shrug:  Or are you really a guy?


----------



## chemommy25

clevalley said:


> Heck - we must be monsters for giving it to our kid on week 1... per the head of pediatrics of George Washington Hospital Center in NW... what the hell does he know...



good u listened to your doctor, and i listened to mine.


----------



## sux2b44

chemommy25 said:


> good u listened to your doctor, and i listened to mine.




Obviously you need to grow up  - just because you have a child does not make you an adult.  Throwing your personal business around on a public forum is not very mature.  I am sure your MIL really appreciates having her  business displayed for all to read.  What a great role model you are for your child.


----------



## ITSUX2BU2

sux2b44 said:


> Obviously you need to grow up  - just because you have a child does not make you an adult.  Throwing your personal business around on a public forum is not very mature.  I am sure your MIL really appreciates having her  business displayed for all to read.  What a great role model you are for your child.



I agree.  I dont really think this is the place to be throwing your personal biz. around for the public to read.


----------



## chemommy25

sux2b44 said:


> Obviously you need to grow up  - just because you have a child does not make you an adult.  Throwing your personal business around on a public forum is not very mature.  I am sure your MIL really appreciates having her  business displayed for all to read.  What a great role model you are for your child.




She does it quite well herself, i was just responding. You know nothing about me or my family. My child is very well taken care of and, i am a great mother to him. i didn't mention anything personal until My future MIL did. And I am an adult, I am very grown up for my age, you need to take a look at your pal suz', and everything she posted before you bash me.


----------



## MMDad

Suz said:


> Once again I did not go behind your back.  Your boyfriend told me to feed him cereal whether you liked it or not.





Suz said:


> He's bi-polar and refuses to take meds.



Why would you take direction from someone who is off their meds?


----------



## sux2b44

chemommy25 said:


> She does it quite well herself, i was just responding. You know nothing about me or my family. My child is very well taken care of and, i am a great mother to him. i didn't mention anything personal until My future MIL did. And I am an adult, I am very grown up for my age, you need to take a look at your pal suz', and everything she posted before you bash me.



I am glad you are convinced that you are a good mother.  I am sure the 4 kids that were drowned by their mother in Texas a few years ago, thought she was a good mother also.   Just because your birth certificate says you are an age doesnt mean you act like it.  Obviously you are not as grown up as you think you are by posting personal information on a public forum.  PS Suz' was correct in what she said.


----------



## clevalley

chemommy25 said:


> because this is che's mom, and the poor kid couldnt poop for 2 days after you went against my wishes. and if you would continue to go against what i ask you to do when he is in your care and you dont wanna tell me. maybe you shouldnt post it on a public forum. that would be a thought. he was only 3 months old for gods sake.





chemommy25 said:


> She does it quite well herself, i was just responding.



Don't know what thread your reading but to refresh your memory - your future MIL was responding to someone else...

You got your azz on your back about what she said - and it was nothing bad towards *you*; she plainly said (gist of it) "if they are hungry I will feed them" :shrug:

Apologize your MIL and get over it - you only have one family, you cannot replace them and this is the one you chose... 

If you come in here with your heels slamming on the floor your are damn right you will fire up some people.  Take the advice and go raise your pups the way you see fit.  As you grow and mature you will adjust... get off the computer and go chase the kids, they are only young once... do not miss the opportunity and don't take steps that can mess them up.


----------



## TimAllen

sockgirl77 said:


> My 3 month old piggie is drinking 6 ounces now. I started her on a little bit of baby food last night. She had 3 spoonfuls of apple sauce and went to town. Freaking doctor told me that she's overweight. She said that babies should not double their weight until they are 6 months. The nurse told me that I had nothing to worry about. Baby is healthy and does not weigh too much. She was 6 lbs 1 oz. at birth and is now a whopping 12 lbs at 14 weeks.



My little girl just will be 13 weeks this Thursday, been giving her rice cereal mixed with formula for 2 weeks now, she is just plain hungry, she has been eating 8 ounce bottle every 3 to 4 hours for a week now. She was 8lbs 20inches when she was born at 2 month checkup she was 11lbs 1oz and 23 inches. Been givning her rice cereal at night about 6 ounces before bed and she sleeps through the night I geuss usually from about 10pm to 6am.


----------



## sux2b44

TimAllen said:


> My little girl just will be 13 weeks this Thursday, been giving her rice cereal mixed with formula for 2 weeks now, she is just plain hungry, she has been eating 8 ounce bottle every 3 to 4 hours for a week now. She was 8lbs 20inches when she was born at 2 month checkup she was 11lbs 1oz and 23 inches. Been givning her rice cereal at night about 6 ounces before bed and she sleeps through the night I geuss usually from about 10pm to 6am.



That is great - congrats on the new little angel.


----------



## poster

chemommy25 said:


> I just want to say i didnt come on here to start anything, but i was looking through the forum and saw that my future MIL said
> "ur damn right"
> when someone asked her,
> "so u would go against the wishes of the childs mother."
> Now any mother would agree with me when they find out that someone is not doing what you think is best for your child, behind your back.
> That is all. Now if I'm immature than what is my future MIL?
> She's arguing with a 20 year old and calling me stupid and what not. so if im immature than the 50 something woman who is going back and forth with me isnt any better.



If you were mature enough to handle this information properly you would have calmly called your future MIL and asked if she has done this to you in the past.

At that point it is your opportunity to A) _nicely_ explain how this would bother you and B) decide if you should leave your child with her again

Remember - you've had a boy, you're going to be a MIL at some point in your life.  What kind of daughter-in-law will you want to have?

I doubt you're being that person right now.  Grow Up!


----------



## sockgirl77

On Suz's behalf I'd like to point out that she's only her _future_ MIL. Or possibly maybe might be someday.


----------



## TimAllen

sux2b44 said:


> That is great - congrats on the new little angel.



Thank you!


----------



## poster

sockgirl77 said:


> On Suz's behalf I'd like to point out that she's only her _future_ MIL. Or possibly maybe might be someday.



Let's hope that possibility is VERY low.
My sympathy to Suz!


----------



## sux2b44

vraiblonde said:


> Better yet, let's have Uncle Jimmy take us for ice cream in his truck.  I call one of the rails!




I get to sit on the tail gate with the dog.    Its ok that its rainng and I dont have any shoes on or a hat.


----------



## sux2b44

Speedy70 said:


> I can't wait to find out little Speedy's 6 month stats on Thursday.  He had to go to his pedi at 5 months for a cold and he was 16 pounds even.  He was 26" long at his 4 month appointment.  I am curious to find out if he's close to the 30" limit on his infant seat.



My 2nd son was 9 pounds 6 oz. and 23 inches long at birth.  If he doubled his weight at 2 months he would have been playing pro football at age 6.

My 1st son ws 7 pounds 13 oz and 23 inches long at birth.  He is now 6' 5" and 250 pounds.  He wears a 16 shoe.  You cant go by the birth weight.


----------



## clevalley

sockgirl77 said:


> On Suz's behalf I'd like to point out that she's only her _future_ MIL. Or possibly maybe might be someday.



Heck - we were all "young dumb and full of xxx" at one time or another, and thought we knew everything in the world right? :shrug:


----------



## toppick08

clevalley said:


> Heck - we were all "young dumb and full of xxx" at one time or another, and thought we knew everything in the world right? :shrug:



..heard you were going to burn some calories tonight......


----------



## toppick08

sockgirl77 said:


> I'm not always like this.


----------



## clevalley

toppick08 said:


> ..heard you were going to burn some calories tonight......



On the treadmill???  Oh wait, is that what I am calling K- now - treadmill??? :snort:


----------



## sux2b44

clevalley said:


> On the treadmill???  Oh wait, is that what I am calling K- now - treadmill??? :snort:



Butthead!!!!


----------



## toppick08

sux2b44 said:


> Butthead!!!!


----------



## ITSUX2BU2

toppick08 said:


>



toppick you are just too much today - did you get laid????:


----------



## sockgirl77

ITSUX2BU2 said:


> toppick you are just too much today - did you get laid????:



I'm guessing that neighbor of his gave him a treat this weekend.


----------



## kris31280

chemommy25 said:


> I know doctors dont know ur child like u do. but i was just saying after i followed doctors orders it seemed to work great. i mean these doctors did go to school for a long time, they do know alittle something. but all in all i was just answering a question that someone asked.


I haven't even gotten to the end of this thread yet, so maybe someone else picked up on it...

I have 4 letters for you... STFU.  Pure and simple.  STFU.

Putting cereal in bottles is too "old school"?  Did your mom put cereal in your bottle?  My grandmother did in my mother's bottle, and my mother did in my bottle... and last I checked we all turned out to be just fine...

You're only 20 years old and you're trying to give other people parenting advice, and knocking the parental advice of those who have had kids before you?  WTF is wrong with you?

Man, after I had my son my mother, grandmother, and friends who had babies became invaluable with the advice and support they lent... do you think every great parent was born that way?  There's a reason the saying is "It takes a village to raise a child"...


----------



## sockgirl77

kris31280 said:


> I haven't even gotten to the end of this thread yet, so maybe someone else picked up on it...
> 
> I have 4 letters for you... STFU.  Pure and simple.  STFU.
> 
> Putting cereal in bottles is too "old school"?  Did your mom put cereal in your bottle?  My grandmother did in my mother's bottle, and my mother did in my bottle... and last I checked we all turned out to be just fine...
> 
> You're only 20 years old and you're trying to give other people parenting advice, and knocking the parental advice of those who have had kids before you?  WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> Man, after I had my son my mother, grandmother, and friends who had babies became invaluable with the advice and support they lent... do you think every great parent was born that way?  There's a reason the saying is "It takes a village to raise a child"...



Excellent post.


----------



## kris31280

sockgirl77 said:


> Excellent post.


 Why thank you... 

I just got a little heated there when I saw the little pissant knockin' you and me and every other mother in this forum for not knowing what we were doing with our all very healthy kids.


----------



## toppick08

ITSUX2BU2 said:


> toppick you are just too much today - did you get laid????:


----------



## Suz

sockgirl77 said:


> Excellent post.



This thread has me 'almost' missing Karma!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clevalley

kris31280 said:


> I haven't even gotten to the end of this thread yet, so maybe someone else picked up on it...
> 
> I have 4 letters for you... STFU.  Pure and simple.  STFU.
> 
> Putting cereal in bottles is too "old school"?  Did your mom put cereal in your bottle?  My grandmother did in my mother's bottle, and my mother did in my bottle... and last I checked we all turned out to be just fine...
> 
> You're only 20 years old and you're trying to give other people parenting advice, and knocking the parental advice of those who have had kids before you?  WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> Man, after I had my son my mother, grandmother, and friends who had babies became invaluable with the advice and support they lent... do you think every great parent was born that way?  There's a reason the saying is "*It takes a village to raise a child*"...



And it takes only 2 idiots in the village to create one child! 

About the mother, grandmother and friends - they were/are a fountain of knowledge when we had ours... I was the baby of the family and had NO CLUE on what to do, some came naturally, some I had to be shown - and I was not proud to ask "how" or "why"...


----------



## crabcake

MMDad said:


> Why would you take direction from someone who is off their meds?



I'd like to know the answer to this question as well.  

Money can be replaced; walls can be rebuilt; cars can be repaired. A child cannot. If you don't trust your son to stay the night under your roof, why would you trust him with what I imagine would be one of your most precious gifts -- a grandchild? In your (Suz') situation, why wouldn't you first pick up the phone and call the mother -- regardless of how you feel about her? Hell, it'd probably earn you some points in her book as well as some respect to ASK her instead of just assume she doesn't know what she's talking about because she's younger. :shrug:


----------



## chemommy25

crabcake said:


> I'd like to know the answer to this question as well.
> 
> Money can be replaced; walls can be rebuilt; cars can be repaired. A child cannot. If you don't trust your son to stay the night under your roof, why would you trust him with what I imagine would be one of your most precious gifts -- a grandchild? In your (Suz') situation, why wouldn't you first pick up the phone and call the mother -- regardless of how you feel about her? Hell, it'd probably earn you some points in her book as well as some respect to ASK her instead of just assume she doesn't know what she's talking about because she's younger. :shrug:



thank you. that is all  i was trying to say. I only said to do what the doctor told me to do. i dont really care what everyone else did with thier children. I just think listining to the doctor is a good choice. (because there are so many different opinions)
and to everyone i never said i didnt want the baby to have cereal i just didnt want him to have it at 3 months old because he had very sever bowel problems and giving him cereal at that yound of an age would stop him up. Which it did end up doing for over 2 days. the poor child was in very bad pain. 
Now i would appreciate it if everyone would back off a little, nobody knew the whole story.
The result of the baby having the cereal, was pain. 2 months later he started eating it and he was fine.


----------



## chemommy25

kris31280 said:


> I haven't even gotten to the end of this thread yet, so maybe someone else picked up on it...
> 
> I have 4 letters for you... STFU.  Pure and simple.  STFU.
> 
> Putting cereal in bottles is too "old school"?  Did your mom put cereal in your bottle?  My grandmother did in my mother's bottle, and my mother did in my bottle... and last I checked we all turned out to be just fine...
> 
> You're only 20 years old and you're trying to give other people parenting advice, and knocking the parental advice of those who have had kids before you?  WTF is wrong with you?
> 
> Man, after I had my son my mother, grandmother, and friends who had babies became invaluable with the advice and support they lent... do you think every great parent was born that way?  There's a reason the saying is "It takes a village to raise a child"...




Maybe i should rephrase what said. The doctors said that it wasnt safe to put cereal in bottles anymore. she told me to wait till about 5 months and feed them with a spoon. so when someone asked how old they should be to eat cereal i just said what my doctor told me. I figure i would give advice not straight from my mouth but from a doctors. Nobody has to listen to advice that they don't want to listen to. But, i would rather listen to a doctor. Im not saying i know everything, i actually don't know much. i am a young first time mom. i figure the advice was useful. but all babies are different, i was just saying what i did. sorry to say old school, i didnt mean it in that way, i just meant the old way of doing it may not be as safe as just feeding the baby with a spoon. Just because im young doesnt mean im completly clueless though. and doesnt give the right for anybody to bash me and call me names, and tell me to STFU.


----------



## sockgirl77

chemommy25 said:


> Maybe i should rephrase what said. The doctors said that it wasnt safe to put cereal in bottles anymore. she told me to wait till about 5 months and feed them with a spoon. so when someone asked how old they should be to eat cereal i just said what my doctor told me. I figure i would give advice not straight from my mouth but from a doctors. Nobody has to listen to advice that they don't want to listen to. But, i would rather listen to a doctor. Im not saying i know everything, i actually don't know much. i am a young first time mom. i figure the advice was useful. but all babies are different, i was just saying what i did. sorry to say old school, i didnt mean it in that way, i just meant the old way of doing it may not be as safe as just feeding the baby with a spoon. Just because im young doesnt mean im completly clueless though. and doesnt give the right for anybody to bash me and call me names, and tell me to STFU.



Just curious, who is your pediatrician?


----------



## Suz

crabcake said:


> I'd like to know the answer to this question as well.
> 
> Money can be replaced; walls can be rebuilt; cars can be repaired. A child cannot. If you don't trust your son to stay the night under your roof, *why would you trust him with what I imagine would be one of your most precious gifts -- a grandchild?* In your (Suz') situation, why wouldn't you first pick up the phone and call the mother -- regardless of how you feel about her? Hell, it'd probably earn you some points in her book as well as some respect to ASK her instead of just assume she doesn't know what she's talking about because she's younger. :shrug:



*"why would you trust him with what I imagine would be one of your most precious gifts -- a grandchild?"  *That question should be asked of the mother....BUT as HIS mother, he was the full time care giver at the time.  And a damn good one I have to say.  I saw that baby drink three 8 oz bottles in a 2.5 hour period of time.  HE WAS HUNGRY.  If the father (frustrated by that point) said feed him cereal, I was going to feed him cereal.  If Richard didn't need her permission, then I certainly didn't feel I needed it.  Che also had juice and DID have a BM before he left my home.





chemommy25 said:


> thank you. that is all  i was trying to say. I only said to do what the doctor told me to do. i dont really care what everyone else did with thier children. I just think listining to the doctor is a good choice. (because there are so many different opinions)
> and to everyone i never said i didnt want the baby to have cereal i just didnt want him to have it at 3 months old because he had very sever bowel problems and giving him cereal at that yound of an age would stop him up. Which it did end up doing for over 2 days. the poor child was in very bad pain.
> Now i would appreciate it if everyone would back off a little, *nobody knew the whole story.*
> The result of the baby having the cereal, was pain. 2 months later he started eating it and he was fine.



And they still don't.


----------



## chemommy25

sockgirl77 said:


> Just curious, who is your pediatrician?



Silpasuvan in calvert county,
pediatric medicine and neonatology


----------



## kris31280

chemommy25 said:


> Maybe i should rephrase what said. The doctors said that it wasnt safe to put cereal in bottles anymore. she told me to wait till about 5 months and feed them with a spoon. so when someone asked how old they should be to eat cereal i just said what my doctor told me. I figure i would give advice not straight from my mouth but from a doctors. Nobody has to listen to advice that they don't want to listen to. But, i would rather listen to a doctor. Im not saying i know everything, i actually don't know much. i am a young first time mom. i figure the advice was useful. but all babies are different, i was just saying what i did. sorry to say old school, i didnt mean it in that way, i just meant the old way of doing it may not be as safe as just feeding the baby with a spoon. Just because im young doesnt mean im completly clueless though. and doesnt give the right for anybody to bash me and call me names, and tell me to STFU.


When you, at the age of 20 with a what, 5 month old baby, sit there and bash all the other advice you've received from all the other forum mothers in here... it gives me full reason to tell you to STFU.

I was 25 when I had my son... I didn't know everything then and I still don't know everything now... I'll never know EVERYTHING about raising my son, I'll only know what I've tried and what has worked for me.

I can also tell you that if I listened solely to what the doctor's told me about my son and how to keep him healthy, he'd not be as healthy as he is today.

My son has had difficulty with his bowel movements the entire 2 1/2 years of his life.  Putting him on cereal too early (he was on it at 2 months, I'd mix cereal with formula and a fruit baby food and give him a feeder bottle, which he loved) didn't make him gain tons of weight and it didn't make his bowels any more or less difficult... what it did do was limit the amount of spitting up he did.  They told me to try dark karo syrup, and it kind of worked... but not enough.  They told to use miralax, and it kind of worked, but not enough.  I heard from another mom to try using Good Start as his formula instead of Enfamil, and it was a little better.  In the end, what has finally worked was something I tried myself... soy milk.

Not that everyone wanted to hear about my son's bowels... but the point is that the doctor's don't know everything... women have been having babies for thousands of years without the benefit of a doctor telling them what to do every step of the way... the only thing I was saying was that you had absolutely no right to insult every other mother on this board simply because you have a bone to pick with your future MIL.

And to agree with everyone else... keep your personal family drama off the board... that's what PMs are for... it's tasteless and tacky to do it in public.


----------



## Suz

And Crabcake ---  Your a smart lady.  Answer me this:  Did NP have to run every decision she made regarding your daughter by you first?  

I don't think so.


----------



## sockgirl77

Suz said:


> And Crabcake ---  Your a smart lady.  Answer me this:  Did NP have to run every decision she made regarding your daughter by you first?
> 
> I don't think so.



I'm taking your side in this thread because I've heard enough about this twerp. But, in all fairness, my mother runs everything by me first. She also sees us enough that she knows how I like things. She wouldn't dare go against my wishes. I am their mother and that supercedes all. Now, my ex's mom is another story. She'll sugar my son all up and he'll stay up all night for her. But, other than that, she knows my rules. :shrug:


----------



## StrawberryGal

kris31280 said:


> When you, at the age of 20 with a what, 5 month old baby, sit there and bash all the other advice you've received from all the other forum mothers in here... it gives me full reason to tell you to STFU.
> 
> I was 25 when I had my son... I didn't know everything then and I still don't know everything now... I'll never know EVERYTHING about raising my son, I'll only know what I've tried and what has worked for me.
> 
> I can also tell you that if I listened solely to what the doctor's told me about my son and how to keep him healthy, he'd not be as healthy as he is today.
> 
> My son has had difficulty with his bowel movements the entire 2 1/2 years of his life.  Putting him on cereal too early (he was on it at 2 months, I'd mix cereal with formula and a fruit baby food and give him a feeder bottle, which he loved) didn't make him gain tons of weight and it didn't make his bowels any more or less difficult... what it did do was limit the amount of spitting up he did.  They told me to try dark karo syrup, and it kind of worked... but not enough.  They told to use miralax, and it kind of worked, but not enough.  I heard from another mom to try using Good Start as his formula instead of Enfamil, and it was a little better.  In the end, what has finally worked was something I tried myself... soy milk.
> 
> Not that everyone wanted to hear about my son's bowels... but the point is that the doctor's don't know everything... women have been having babies for thousands of years without the benefit of a doctor telling them what to do every step of the way... the only thing I was saying was that you had absolutely no right to insult every other mother on this board simply because you have a bone to pick with your future MIL.
> 
> And to agree with everyone else... keep your personal family drama off the board... *that's what PMs are for... it's tasteless and tacky to do it in public.*
> 
> 
> 
> AGREED!  However, some of the PM have been taken out into the , which is very uncalled for and immature.
Click to expand...


----------



## chemommy25

kris31280 said:


> When you, at the age of 20 with a what, 5 month old baby, sit there and bash all the other advice you've received from all the other forum mothers in here... it gives me full reason to tell you to STFU.
> 
> I was 25 when I had my son... I didn't know everything then and I still don't know everything now... I'll never know EVERYTHING about raising my son, I'll only know what I've tried and what has worked for me.
> 
> I can also tell you that if I listened solely to what the doctor's told me about my son and how to keep him healthy, he'd not be as healthy as he is today.
> 
> My son has had difficulty with his bowel movements the entire 2 1/2 years of his life.  Putting him on cereal too early (he was on it at 2 months, I'd mix cereal with formula and a fruit baby food and give him a feeder bottle, which he loved) didn't make him gain tons of weight and it didn't make his bowels any more or less difficult... what it did do was limit the amount of spitting up he did.  They told me to try dark karo syrup, and it kind of worked... but not enough.  They told to use miralax, and it kind of worked, but not enough.  I heard from another mom to try using Good Start as his formula instead of Enfamil, and it was a little better.  In the end, what has finally worked was something I tried myself... soy milk.
> 
> Not that everyone wanted to hear about my son's bowels... but the point is that the doctor's don't know everything... women have been having babies for thousands of years without the benefit of a doctor telling them what to do every step of the way... the only thing I was saying was that you had absolutely no right to insult every other mother on this board simply because you have a bone to pick with your future MIL.
> 
> And to agree with everyone else... keep your personal family drama off the board... that's what PMs are for... it's tasteless and tacky to do it in public.




If i insulted any other mother on here i apologize. I am very protective and havnt been away from my child not one full day since he's been born. and i like to know everything that goes on with him. thats all. I was just upset. But in the future i always want to know what is going on with him. He is my whole world, im sure every other mother in here would agree, they feel the same way about thier children.


----------



## crabcake

Suz said:


> And Crabcake ---  Your a smart lady.  Answer me this:  Did NP have to run every decision she made regarding your daughter by you first?
> 
> I don't think so.



She didn't have to because I communicated with her about DQ's "do's and don'ts". You and your grandchild's mother apparently don't do that.

Now, how 'bout you answer my question? Why trust the word of your son when it comes to his own child's wellbeing when he's shown a complete disregard for everyone/thing else in his life? :shrug:

And FYI, I'm not siding with your STB-DIL. I just think it's a viable question that you didn't answer in the middle of your love-fest with Che.


----------



## StrawberryGal

chemommy25 said:


> If i insulted any other mother on here i apologize. I am very protective and havnt been away from my child not one full day since he's been born. and i like to know everything that goes on with him. thats all. I was just upset. But in the future i always want to know what is going on with him. He is my whole world, im sure every other mother in here would agree, they feel the same way about thier children.



Most of us understand that we as a parent wants to know what's going on with our children.  

Next time, if you see or know something, why don't you talk to them directly instead of doing it in the public forum?  It won't solve anything by taking it out into the forum.


----------



## crabcake

sockgirl77 said:


> I'm taking your side in this thread because I've heard enough about this twerp. But, in all fairness, my mother runs everything by me first. She also sees us enough that she knows how I like things. She wouldn't dare go against my wishes. I am their mother and that supercedes all. Now, my ex's mom is another story. She'll sugar my son all up and he'll stay up all night for her. But, other than that, she knows my rules. :shrug:



And let's not dismiss the notion of negligence should Suz decide she knows better than mommy about do's/don'ts pertaining to the tot. Theoretically, say this was an allergy situation and the kid was allergic to the cereal. But Suz, all-knowing, all-powerful, all-wealthy and crap (like that makes a difference ) listens to her son who has demonstrated an obvious disregard for anything of importance, and says, "yea, feed him the cereal anyway" and fails to mention the allergy. Well, not only does she endanger the child, but she opens herself up to liability/negligence because she has clearly stated he cannot be trusted to tie his own shoe, but she listened to him anyway.

Suz -- you need to drop your holier than thou attitude and realize that you had your chance at parenthood. It's now Che's (and your son's) turn. Back off or you'll lose any chance at every seeing your grandchild. 

She may not earn a parent of the year award, but so far as I know, neither did you. Quit dogging out your grandchild's mother because you feel you could do a better job. She's young, she doesn't know it all -- you know that, I know that, we all know that -- but you're not helping matters any by acting like some pompous ass, which IS what you come across as when you start flinging your income, ability to laze around the house, and your hubby's truck. Here's a clue -- what has all that crap done for you? Did it make your kids better contributors to society? No. Does it make you better than anyone else? Don't think so.

Come back down to reality, or don't biatch when you have a family tree full of grand-chitlins who have nothing to do with you.


----------



## chemommy25

StrawberryGal said:


> kris31280 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you, at the age of 20 with a what, 5 month old baby, sit there and bash all the other advice you've received from all the other forum mothers in here... it gives me full reason to tell you to STFU.
> 
> I was 25 when I had my son... I didn't know everything then and I still don't know everything now... I'll never know EVERYTHING about raising my son, I'll only know what I've tried and what has worked for me.
> 
> I can also tell you that if I listened solely to what the doctor's told me about my son and how to keep him healthy, he'd not be as healthy as he is today.
> 
> My son has had difficulty with his bowel movements the entire 2 1/2 years of his life.  Putting him on cereal too early (he was on it at 2 months, I'd mix cereal with formula and a fruit baby food and give him a feeder bottle, which he loved) didn't make him gain tons of weight and it didn't make his bowels any more or less difficult... what it did do was limit the amount of spitting up he did.  They told me to try dark karo syrup, and it kind of worked... but not enough.  They told to use miralax, and it kind of worked, but not enough.  I heard from another mom to try using Good Start as his formula instead of Enfamil, and it was a little better.  In the end, what has finally worked was something I tried myself... soy milk.
> 
> Not that everyone wanted to hear about my son's bowels... but the point is that the doctor's don't know everything... women have been having babies for thousands of years without the benefit of a doctor telling them what to do every step of the way... the only thing I was saying was that you had absolutely no right to insult every other mother on this board simply because you have a bone to pick with your future MIL.
> 
> And to agree with everyone else... keep your personal family drama off the board... *that's what PMs are for... it's tasteless and tacky to do it in public.*
> 
> 
> 
> AGREED!  However, some of the PM have been taken out into the , which is very uncalled for and immature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i never really asked for anyones opinion on the matter. i was answering a thread that someone posted with an answer that my doctor told me. and i made a comment that was blown way out of proportion.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:


> And let's not dismiss the notion of negligence should Suz decide she knows better than mommy about do's/don'ts pertaining to the tot. Theoretically, say this was an allergy situation and the kid was allergic to the cereal. But Suz, all-knowing, all-powerful, all-wealthy and crap (like that makes a difference ) listens to her son who has demonstrated an obvious disregard for anything of importance, and says, "yea, feed him the cereal anyway" and fails to mention the allergy. Well, not only does she endanger the child, but she opens herself up to liability/negligence because she has clearly stated he cannot be trusted to tie his own shoe, but she listened to him anyway.
> 
> Suz -- you need to drop your holier than thou attitude and realize that you had your chance at parenthood. It's now Che's (and your son's) turn. Back off or you'll lose any chance at every seeing your grandchild.
> 
> She may not earn a parent of the year award, but so far as I know, neither did you. Quit dogging out your grandchild's mother because you feel you could do a better job. She's young, she doesn't know it all -- you know that, I know that, we all know that -- but you're not helping matters any by acting like some pompous ass, which IS what you come across as when you start flinging your income, ability to laze around the house, and your hubby's truck. Here's a clue -- what has all that crap done for you? Did it make your kids better contributors to society? No. Does it make you better than anyone else? Don't think so.
> 
> Come back down to reality, or don't biatch when you have a family tree full of grand-chitlins who have nothing to do with you.


:swoon:


----------



## StrawberryGal

chemommy25 said:


> StrawberryGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kris31280 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you, at the age of 20 with a what, 5 month old baby, sit there and bash all the other advice you've received from all the other forum mothers in here... it gives me full reason to tell you to STFU.
> 
> I was 25 when I had my son... I didn't know everything then and I still don't know everything now... I'll never know EVERYTHING about raising my son, I'll only know what I've tried and what has worked for me.
> 
> I can also tell you that if I listened solely to what the doctor's told me about my son and how to keep him healthy, he'd not be as healthy as he is today.
> 
> My son has had difficulty with his bowel movements the entire 2 1/2 years of his life.  Putting him on cereal too early (he was on it at 2 months, I'd mix cereal with formula and a fruit baby food and give him a feeder bottle, which he loved) didn't make him gain tons of weight and it didn't make his bowels any more or less difficult... what it did do was limit the amount of spitting up he did.  They told me to try dark karo syrup, and it kind of worked... but not enough.  They told to use miralax, and it kind of worked, but not enough.  I heard from another mom to try using Good Start as his formula instead of Enfamil, and it was a little better.  In the end, what has finally worked was something I tried myself... soy milk.
> 
> Not that everyone wanted to hear about my son's bowels... but the point is that the doctor's don't know everything... women have been having babies for thousands of years without the benefit of a doctor telling them what to do every step of the way... the only thing I was saying was that you had absolutely no right to insult every other mother on this board simply because you have a bone to pick with your future MIL.
> 
> And to agree with everyone else... keep your personal family drama off the board... *that's what PMs are for... it's tasteless and tacky to do it in public.*
> 
> 
> and i never really asked for anyones opinion on the matter. i was answering a thread that someone posted with an answer that my doctor told me. and i made a comment that was blown way out of proportion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know.  I read the whole thread.  I'm just letting you know that it is better to contact the person directly to work things out instead of taking it out in the forum.
> 
> I'm a mother, so I understand your concerns about your baby's well being.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Christy

Nickel said:


> :swoon:


 
:werd:


----------



## chemommy25

StrawberryGal said:


> chemommy25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StrawberryGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know.  I read the whole thread.  I'm just letting you know that it is better to contact the person directly to work things out instead of taking it out in the forum.
> 
> I'm a mother, so I understand your concerns about your baby's well being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks it was immature of me to call anyone out on a public forum. Like i said, BLOWN WAY OUT OF PROPORTION. there was no need for name calling either i think. but beleive me my feelings are not hurt. It takes a whole lot more than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## onebdzee

I am NOT going to read this entire tread....

In answer to the orginial question(and yes, I think I just may be an expert at this)....try the cereal(preferrably rice) in the formula/milk....just enough to thicken it up a little....if the kid can handle it, keep giving it to him/her


----------



## MMDad

crabcake said:


> Come back down to reality, or don't biatch when you have a family tree full of grand-chitlins who have nothing to do with you.



Damn, you are awesome.


----------



## crabcake

MMDad said:


> Damn, you are awesome.



It's the vicodin ... it's like truth serum.


----------



## Suz

sockgirl77 said:


> I'm taking your side in this thread because I've heard enough about this twerp. But, in all fairness, my mother runs everything by me first. She also sees us enough that she knows how I like things. She wouldn't dare go against my wishes. I am their mother and that supercedes all. Now, my ex's mom is another story. She'll sugar my son all up and he'll stay up all night for her. But, other than that, she knows my rules. :shrug:



I agree with everything you say regarding your mom.  IF at the time, I had known it would be an issue, yes, I would've called her.  And yes, I know better now (not that it matters since we don't get to see him much) (and it's not that I don't ask to see or have him for the day)



StrawberryGal said:


> kris31280 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you, at the age of 20 with a what, 5 month old baby, sit there and bash all the other advice you've received from all the other forum mothers in here... it gives me full reason to tell you to STFU.
> 
> I was 25 when I had my son... I didn't know everything then and I still don't know everything now... I'll never know EVERYTHING about raising my son, I'll only know what I've tried and what has worked for me.
> 
> I can also tell you that if I listened solely to what the doctor's told me about my son and how to keep him healthy, he'd not be as healthy as he is today.
> 
> My son has had difficulty with his bowel movements the entire 2 1/2 years of his life.  Putting him on cereal too early (he was on it at 2 months, I'd mix cereal with formula and a fruit baby food and give him a feeder bottle, which he loved) didn't make him gain tons of weight and it didn't make his bowels any more or less difficult... what it did do was limit the amount of spitting up he did.  They told me to try dark karo syrup, and it kind of worked... but not enough.  They told to use miralax, and it kind of worked, but not enough.  I heard from another mom to try using Good Start as his formula instead of Enfamil, and it was a little better.  In the end, what has finally worked was something I tried myself... soy milk.
> 
> Not that everyone wanted to hear about my son's bowels... but the point is that the doctor's don't know everything... women have been having babies for thousands of years without the benefit of a doctor telling them what to do every step of the way... the only thing I was saying was that you had absolutely no right to insult every other mother on this board simply because you have a bone to pick with your future MIL.
> 
> And to agree with everyone else... keep your personal family drama off the board... *that's what PMs are for... it's tasteless and tacky to do it in public.*
> 
> 
> 
> AGREED!  However, some of the PM have been taken out into the , which is very uncalled for and immature.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any PM'S posted....
> 
> 
> 
> chemommy25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If i insulted any other mother on here i apologize. I am very protective and havnt been away from my child not one full day since he's been born. and i like to know everything that goes on with him. thats all. I was just upset. But in the future i always want to know what is going on with him. He is my whole world, im sure every other mother in here would agree, they feel the same way about thier children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you had to do was ask Richard what went on.  But then he would've lied to you, and blamed it on me anyway.  Which is why I'm made out to be the bad 'MIL' here.  Can you not see the pattern here or what????
> 
> 
> 
> crabcake said:
> 
> 
> 
> She didn't have to because I communicated with her about DQ's "do's and don'ts". You and your grandchild's mother apparently don't do that.
> 
> Now, how 'bout you answer my question? Why trust the word of your son when it comes to his own child's wellbeing when he's shown a complete disregard for everyone/thing else in his life? :shrug:
> 
> And FYI, I'm not siding with your STB-DIL. I just think it's a viable question that you didn't answer in the middle of your love-fest with Che.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hard to communicate with someone that has berated and cussed at you for off the wall BS.  Yet they want to be a "part of your family".
> 
> But to answer your question:  Why would I trust the word of my son etc...
> He loves Che to the bottom of his being.  He has been the primary care giver of his son since he was a month old.  He would let nothing happen to him.  And both my son's survived my 'old school' way of doing things.  I would never do anything to intentionally hurt my grand children.  Someone give me a little credit here....
> 
> As for his disregard for myself, his father and our home.  All I can say is that when he is in a rage about what ever has him upset and he is in my home, no door, wall, vanity, ceiling is safe.  He just thinks he can do what ever to my house.  I was talking to someone earlier tonight and we came to the conclusion there were too many threats to beat his ass growing up, and not enough action taken.  And I don't mean 'beat his ass' anymore then I mean 'teaching him right from wrong with a strong hand'.  So in short, tough love has kicked in.  The end of the free ride from 'repairs' (he's never paid a penny towards his damage).  If you can't have access to do so it just won't happen any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sweetpea

crabcake said:


> And let's not dismiss the notion of negligence should Suz decide she knows better than mommy about do's/don'ts pertaining to the tot. Theoretically, say this was an allergy situation and the kid was allergic to the cereal. But Suz, all-knowing, all-powerful, all-wealthy and crap (like that makes a difference ) listens to her son who has demonstrated an obvious disregard for anything of importance, and says, "yea, feed him the cereal anyway" and fails to mention the allergy. Well, not only does she endanger the child, but she opens herself up to liability/negligence because she has clearly stated he cannot be trusted to tie his own shoe, but she listened to him anyway.
> 
> Suz -- you need to drop your holier than thou attitude and realize that you had your chance at parenthood. It's now Che's (and your son's) turn. Back off or you'll lose any chance at every seeing your grandchild.
> 
> She may not earn a parent of the year award, but so far as I know, neither did you. Quit dogging out your grandchild's mother because you feel you could do a better job. She's young, she doesn't know it all -- you know that, I know that, we all know that -- but you're not helping matters any by acting like some pompous ass, which IS what you come across as when you start flinging your income, ability to laze around the house, and your hubby's truck. Here's a clue -- what has all that crap done for you? Did it make your kids better contributors to society? No. Does it make you better than anyone else? Don't think so.
> 
> Come back down to reality, or don't biatch when you have a family tree full of grand-chitlins who have nothing to do with you.


----------



## MMDad

crabcake said:


> It's the vicodin ... it's like truth serum.



 I was on that last month (actually Lortab). Scary stuff. I never understood how people get hooked on that stuff, but now I do.


----------



## crabcake

Suz said:


> As for his disregard for myself, his father and our home.  All I can say is that when he is in a rage about what ever has him upset and he is in my home, no door, wall, vanity, ceiling is safe.  He just thinks he can do what ever to my house.  I was talking to someone earlier tonight and we came to the conclusion there were too many threats to beat his ass growing up, and not enough action taken.  And I don't mean 'beat his ass' anymore then I mean 'teaching him right from wrong with a strong hand'.  So in short, tough love has kicked in.  The end of the free ride from 'repairs' (he's never paid a penny towards his damage).  If you can't have access to do so it just won't happen any more.



If he cannot be trusted with non-living things, how can he be trusted with a human being's well-being? Seriously ... even Britney Spears lost custody of her kids and was restricted to ONLY supervised visitation for wearing a pink wig and hanging out with a couple of goofy-looking losers. Your son has a chemical imbalance, destructive nature/history, and he refuses to follow his doctor's orders and take his prescribed medication. HELLO! 

No offense, but if he's half the hellion you say he is, Che is an idiot for hooking up with such a screwball. But that doesn't make her a bad mother. Just means you two don't agree. 

Now take your nonsense off the forum, get together for a mother-daughter lunch one day, and try and be friends. The kid's gonna have it rough enough it sounds -- don't make it harder on him.


----------



## Suz

crabcake said:


> And let's not dismiss the notion of negligence should Suz decide she knows better than mommy about do's/don'ts pertaining to the tot. Theoretically, say this was an allergy situation and the kid was allergic to the cereal. But Suz, all-knowing, all-powerful, all-wealthy and crap (like that makes a difference ) listens to her son who has demonstrated an obvious disregard for anything of importance, and says, "yea, feed him the cereal anyway" and fails to mention the allergy. Well, not only does she endanger the child, but she opens herself up to liability/negligence because she has clearly stated he cannot be trusted to tie his own shoe, but she listened to him anyway.
> 
> Suz -- you need to drop your holier than thou attitude and realize that you had your chance at parenthood. It's now Che's (and your son's) turn. Back off or you'll lose any chance at every seeing your grandchild.
> 
> She may not earn a parent of the year award, but so far as I know, neither did you. Quit dogging out your grandchild's mother because you feel you could do a better job. She's young, she doesn't know it all -- you know that, I know that, we all know that -- but you're not helping matters any by acting like some pompous ass, which IS what you come across as when you start flinging your income, ability to laze around the house, and your hubby's truck. Here's a clue -- what has all that crap done for you? Did it make your kids better contributors to society? No. Does it make you better than anyone else? Don't think so.
> 
> Come back down to reality, or don't biatch when you have a family tree full of grand-chitlins who have nothing to do with you.



Ya know your a complete know it all biatch.  Your allergy situation scenerio is complete bs.  I would never be that negligent.

Should you ever encounter in your life the situation I am in, I hope you remember the words that have come out of your mouth when you have absolutely NO F'G CLUE what my life is about.  

As for the reminder of my income, hubby's truck etc.  That was a completely different thread AND was in response to someone that thought I needed to get a job to support my child because it's lazy azz father wasn't paying up.

hmmmm  What's all the above done for me?  Comfort, security, retirement too name a few.  But more importantly, something to leave to my children.  Something to make them a little more secure in life.  Has it made them better contributors to society?  Most definitely for the oldest, I'm still holding out hope for the youngest.  And yes, I know it makes me no better then anyone else.  But I'm still holding out hope that between what they inherit from THEIR grandparents and from us, will make them better then those that attack people they've never even met.

As for my grand children, worry about your own not mine.


----------



## Suz

crabcake said:


> If he cannot be trusted with non-living things, how can he be trusted with a human being's well-being? Seriously ... even Britney Spears lost custody of her kids and was restricted to ONLY supervised visitation for wearing a pink wig and hanging out with a couple of goofy-looking losers. Your son has a chemical imbalance, destructive nature/history, and he refuses to follow his doctor's orders and take his prescribed medication. HELLO!
> 
> No offense, but if he's half the hellion you say he is, Che is an idiot for hooking up with such a screwball. But that doesn't make her a bad mother. Just means you two don't agree.
> 
> Now take your nonsense off the forum, get together for a mother-daughter lunch one day, and try and be friends. The kid's gonna have it rough enough it sounds -- don't make it harder on him.



I love che' (the grandson).  Chemommy and I were tight for quite some time.  I really thought and hoped she was the one for my son.  And she very well may be.  But things have happened that I did not initiate that were wrong and VERY hurtful.  Not going to air that   As for the lunch thing, one can only hope.  I did at one time think I would be the one making the wedding cake to..........


----------



## chemommy25

crabcake said:


> If he cannot be trusted with non-living things, how can he be trusted with a human being's well-being? Seriously ... even Britney Spears lost custody of her kids and was restricted to ONLY supervised visitation for wearing a pink wig and hanging out with a couple of goofy-looking losers. Your son has a chemical imbalance, destructive nature/history, and he refuses to follow his doctor's orders and take his prescribed medication. HELLO!
> 
> No offense, but if he's half the hellion you say he is, Che is an idiot for hooking up with such a screwball. But that doesn't make her a bad mother. Just means you two don't agree.
> 
> Now take your nonsense off the forum, get together for a mother-daughter lunch one day, and try and be friends. The kid's gonna have it rough enough it sounds -- don't make it harder on him.




In richards defense. he is a great dad. the best dad a little boy could ask for. Richard has a very big heart, and i cannot wait to marry him. I am not an idiot, I have stuck it out because i love him with all of my heart and he is the father of my child. He really is a great dad. he is so involved with our son, even more than me sometimes, and believe me when it comes to our child he has better patience than i do.

and on another note, our son is very well taken care of. he is probibly the most loved baby i have ever seen (of course i say that because he's mine..lol) but its true. he does not have it rough at all. i do not keep him away from anyone, i wouldnt do that. just because i do not get along with everybody doesnt mean he doesnt  have the entire family in his life.


----------



## jetmonkey

:giggidy:


----------



## crabcake

Suz said:


> Ya know your a complete know it all biatch.  Your allergy situation scenerio is complete bs.  I would never be that negligent.
> 
> Should you ever encounter in your life the situation I am in, I hope you remember the words that have come out of your mouth when you have absolutely NO F'G CLUE what my life is about.
> 
> As for the reminder of my income, hubby's truck etc.  That was a completely different thread AND was in response to someone that thought I needed to get a job to support my child because it's lazy azz father wasn't paying up.
> 
> hmmmm  What's all the above done for me?  Comfort, security, retirement too name a few.  But more importantly, something to leave to my children.  Something to make them a little more secure in life.  Has it made them better contributors to society?  Most definitely for the oldest, I'm still holding out hope for the youngest.  And yes, I know it makes me no better then anyone else.  But I'm still holding out hope that between what they inherit from THEIR grandparents and from us, will make them better then those that attack people they've never even met.
> 
> As for my grand children, worry about your own not mine.



I'll accept being a know-it-all bytch , but I'm not the one on here arguing with my STB-DIL like some sanctimonious ass, meanwhile putting my child's mental/social/behavioral/financial problems on here for everyone's reading enjoyment. For a person of "grandmotherly" age, you're sad, pathetic, and should be ashamed of yourself. It's no freaking wonder ...  And FYI, money doesn't make people better. You think leaving them a pile of money when you kick the bucket is going to perform some miracle (after you're gone, no less), you're mistaken. There are just as many worthless wealthy people as their are poor ones. Money doesn't define your character. 

Unfortunately, it sounds like we ALL have to worry about your grandchild since your son (to your own admission) isn't supporting him properly ... looks like the taxpayers will be taking up his slack.


----------



## crabcake

chemommy25 said:


> In richards defense. he is a great dad. the best dad a little boy could ask for. Richard has a very big heart, and i cannot wait to marry him. I am not an idiot, I have stuck it out because i love him with all of my heart and he is the father of my child. He really is a great dad. he is so involved with our son, even more than me sometimes, and believe me when it comes to our child he has better patience than i do.
> 
> and on another note, our son is very well taken care of. he is probibly the most loved baby i have ever seen (of course i say that because he's mine..lol) but its true. he does not have it rough at all. i do not keep him away from anyone, i wouldnt do that. just because i do not get along with everybody doesnt mean he doesnt  have the entire family in his life.



I said earlier ... I was not taking up for you. You let him poke it so you have to live with the consequences of your choices/actions in life. No need to sell his stellar parenting skills to me.


----------



## Stalker

MMDad said:


> Damn, you are awesome.



So are you


----------



## chemommy25

crabcake said:


> I said earlier ... I was not taking up for you. You let him poke it so you have to live with the consequences of your choices/actions in life. No need to sell his stellar parenting skills to me.



i was just pointing the fact out that he is indeed a good father. To everyone.


----------



## Cowgirl

crabcake said:


> And let's not dismiss the notion of negligence should Suz decide she knows better than mommy about do's/don'ts pertaining to the tot. Theoretically, say this was an allergy situation and the kid was allergic to the cereal. But Suz, all-knowing, all-powerful, all-wealthy and crap (like that makes a difference ) listens to her son who has demonstrated an obvious disregard for anything of importance, and says, "yea, feed him the cereal anyway" and fails to mention the allergy. Well, not only does she endanger the child, but she opens herself up to liability/negligence because she has clearly stated he cannot be trusted to tie his own shoe, but she listened to him anyway.
> 
> Suz -- you need to drop your holier than thou attitude and realize that you had your chance at parenthood. It's now Che's (and your son's) turn. Back off or you'll lose any chance at every seeing your grandchild.
> 
> She may not earn a parent of the year award, but so far as I know, neither did you. Quit dogging out your grandchild's mother because you feel you could do a better job. She's young, she doesn't know it all -- you know that, I know that, we all know that -- but you're not helping matters any by acting like some pompous ass, which IS what you come across as when you start flinging your income, ability to laze around the house, and your hubby's truck. Here's a clue -- what has all that crap done for you? Did it make your kids better contributors to society? No. Does it make you better than anyone else? Don't think so.
> 
> Come back down to reality, or don't biatch when you have a family tree full of grand-chitlins who have nothing to do with you.


----------



## Dye Tied

crabcake said:


> I'll accept being a know-it-all bytch , but I'm not the one on here arguing with my STB-DIL like some sanctimonious ass, meanwhile putting my child's mental/social/behavioral/financial problems on here for everyone's reading enjoyment. For a person of "grandmotherly" age, you're sad, pathetic, and should be ashamed of yourself. It's no freaking wonder ...  And FYI, money doesn't make people better. You think leaving them a pile of money when you kick the bucket is going to perform some miracle (after you're gone, no less), you're mistaken. There are just as many worthless wealthy people as their are poor ones. Money doesn't define your character.
> 
> Unfortunately, it sounds like we ALL have to worry about your grandchild since your son (to your own admission) isn't supporting him properly ... looks like the taxpayers will be taking up his slack.



My grandma didn't have much money and had 7 kids. She would save money in her mattress, the old fashioned way, she never trusted banks.
When she would save a bunch of money she would divide it between her kids and was able to watch them enjoy it. Why wait until you're dead to see your kids enjoy something like that? It was never a lot of cash but it made her happy to see her adult kids have it.
Something to think about....


----------



## puggymom

crabcake said:


> And let's not dismiss the notion of negligence should Suz decide she knows better than mommy about do's/don'ts pertaining to the tot. Theoretically, say this was an allergy situation and the kid was allergic to the cereal. But Suz, all-knowing, all-powerful, all-wealthy and crap (like that makes a difference ) listens to her son who has demonstrated an obvious disregard for anything of importance, and says, "yea, feed him the cereal anyway" and fails to mention the allergy. Well, not only does she endanger the child, but she opens herself up to liability/negligence because she has clearly stated he cannot be trusted to tie his own shoe, but she listened to him anyway.
> 
> Suz -- you need to drop your holier than thou attitude and realize that you had your chance at parenthood. It's now Che's (and your son's) turn. Back off or you'll lose any chance at every seeing your grandchild.
> 
> She may not earn a parent of the year award, but so far as I know, neither did you. Quit dogging out your grandchild's mother because you feel you could do a better job. She's young, she doesn't know it all -- you know that, I know that, we all know that -- but you're not helping matters any by acting like some pompous ass, which IS what you come across as when you start flinging your income, ability to laze around the house, and your hubby's truck. Here's a clue -- what has all that crap done for you? Did it make your kids better contributors to society? No. Does it make you better than anyone else? Don't think so.
> 
> Come back down to reality, or don't biatch when you have a family tree full of grand-chitlins who have nothing to do with you.


----------



## clevalley

Dye Tied said:


> My grandma didn't have much money and had 7 kids. She would save money in her mattress, the old fashioned way, she never trusted banks.
> When she would save a bunch of money she would divide it between her kids and was able to watch them enjoy it. Why wait until you're dead to see your kids enjoy something like that? It was never a lot of cash but it made her happy to see her adult kids have it.
> Something to think about....



Something I was trying to say earlier - kids are young once, and only once.  They are a reflection of not only the parents, but their surroundings.  We only have one shot as a family to get it right.

Parents with kids out on their own know this - we have made our mistakes, probably know where we could have done things differently (or not), and have our own crosses to bear...

If I could turn back the hands of time and do it all over again - hell yes; but I would not have changed my life changing decisions - would I have done some parenting things differently??? sure, some things...

When a grandparent does something asked by their child, they will do so - when they get chastised for it, well the Mom or Dad card is played and the adult child will rebut - especially if said child is an in-law... been there done that.  I can tell war stories about DIL and MIL going at it over something trivial.

At the same time - we must remember, as a grandparent, we are not the primary caregivers and learn to give advice and let it be... It took my mother 12 years to realize this, and she is still realizing this (with my child), I hope I can remember this in 3 months when my grand-daughter is born.


----------



## Pete

OK, I have been waiting patiently for 24 pages. 

 WHEN THE HELL IS IT OK TO GIVE CEREAL IN A BOTTLE!


----------



## clevalley

Pete said:


> OK, I have been waiting patiently for 24 pages.
> 
> WHEN THE HELL IS IT OK TO GIVE CEREAL IN A BOTTLE!



It's Ok Pete - It does not taste better than oatmeal... I think you'll be Ok


----------



## puggymom

Pete said:


> OK, I have been waiting patiently for 24 pages.
> 
> WHEN THE HELL IS IT OK TO GIVE CEREAL IN A BOTTLE!


----------



## Pete

clevalley said:


> It's Ok Pete - It does not taste better than oatmeal... I think you'll be Ok



So if Boy is already 11 have I waited too long?


----------



## Dye Tied

Pete said:


> OK, I have been waiting patiently for 24 pages.
> 
> WHEN THE HELL IS IT OK TO GIVE CEREAL IN A BOTTLE!



Has Boy been going hungry all this time?  give him the cereal bottle now!


----------



## puggymom

Here is a site that pretty much sums up my opinion as well as my pediatrcian.
Putting Rice Cereal In Your Baby's Bottle - Parenting.com

HOWEVER I strongly believe in instinct parenting so to speak. You know your child better than anyone and every child is different so what works for my kids may or may not work for others. Do what you feel is best.


----------



## poster

chemommy25 said:


> Silpasuvan in calvert county,
> pediatric medicine and neonatology



Funny she told me when mine was under 3mo. that it wasn't unusual for a baby to go 3days without a BM before they would consider them constipated.
She told me not to worry, give it time and use mylacon.
She also told me it was ok to use rice cereal only in bottle at night at 2.5mos. if mixed really thin.

That was 8 yrs ago - guess she was old school then.


----------



## poster

chemommy25 said:


> If i insulted any other mother on here i apologize. I am very protective and havnt been away from my child not one full day since he's been born. and i like to know everything that goes on with him. thats all. I was just upset. But in the future i always want to know what is going on with him. He is my whole world, im sure every other mother in here would agree, they feel the same way about thier children.



I thought, "he was the full time care giver at the time. And a damn good one I have to say" was stated earlier.  So... then you must have been away from him for some time.


----------



## 2xmommie

chemommy25 said:


> my little one just started eating cereal from a spoon and he is about 5 months and 2 weeks old. i just followed the doctors orders, is what everyone should do. hes doing great with it. i dont reccomend doing it any sooner, especially if they have poop problems. I never put it in a bottle though, they said that is way to old school and if they need cereal always feed it to him with a spoon. they said to start with about 2 tablespoons twice a day mixed with about 2 ounces of formula.



Doctors are not always right. My son didn't get circumcised until he was 1 because they thought he had Hypa Spada  I believe I spelled that wrong. Then 2 weeks after he was born he got a UTI. The said he was fine with just some meds. Well after 4 doctors later I found out he had Bilateral reflux of the kidneys(Thats where urine backs up into his kidneys) He went several months with out the medication to fight any infection or damage that could be caused by this. He is now going to be 3 in June. He has out grown the Bilateral Reflux. but there is a small amount of damage due to the doctors being a dumbass!


----------



## chemommy25

poster said:


> I thought, "he was the full time care giver at the time. And a damn good one I have to say" was stated earlier.  So... then you must have been away from him for some time.



no, i was away while i was at work and he had him during the day. but i never spent a night away from him, or went a full day without seeing him


----------



## chemommy25

poster said:


> Funny she told me when mine was under 3mo. that it wasn't unusual for a baby to go 3days without a BM before they would consider them constipated.
> She told me not to worry, give it time and use mylacon.
> She also told me it was ok to use rice cereal only in bottle at night at 2.5mos. if mixed really thin.
> 
> That was 8 yrs ago - guess she was old school then.



well i did mention to the doctor that ppl told me that they fed thier kids with cereal in bottles, and she said the "rule" changed recently and that there is some kind of risks in doing that. so when i told her he would get constipated easily she told me to feed him some juice mixed with water to help it get through his system.

I actually called today and she said i could start feeding him baby food starting with vegies first. But i was always told to do fruit first. Opinions change all the time due to new studies i guess. I just wish i could keep up better with them all..lol


----------



## StrawberryGal

chemommy25 said:


> well i did mention to the doctor that ppl told me that they fed thier kids with cereal in bottles, and she said the "rule" changed recently and that there is some kind of risks in doing that. so when i told her he would get constipated easily she told me to feed him some juice mixed with water to help it get through his system.
> 
> I actually called today and she said i could start feeding him baby food starting with vegies first. But i was always told to do fruit first. Opinions change all the time due to new studies i guess. I just wish i could keep up better with them all..lol



That's same thing my doctor said.  No cereal in the bottle, only spoon feed them.  Also, start with veggies first and then fruits.  No cow milk until they are 12 months old.

Che, you are doing just fine.  You're doing is what the best for you baby.  Only mothers know thier babies and children very well than doctors and friends.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

crabcake said:


> And let's not dismiss the notion of negligence should Suz decide she knows better than mommy about do's/don'ts pertaining to the tot. Theoretically, say this was an allergy situation and the kid was allergic to the cereal. But Suz, all-knowing, all-powerful, all-wealthy and crap (like that makes a difference ) listens to her son who has demonstrated an obvious disregard for anything of importance, and says, "yea, feed him the cereal anyway" and fails to mention the allergy. Well, not only does she endanger the child, but she opens herself up to liability/negligence because she has clearly stated he cannot be trusted to tie his own shoe, but she listened to him anyway.
> 
> Suz -- you need to drop your holier than thou attitude and realize that you had your chance at parenthood. It's now Che's (and your son's) turn. Back off or you'll lose any chance at every seeing your grandchild.
> 
> She may not earn a parent of the year award, but so far as I know, neither did you. Quit dogging out your grandchild's mother because you feel you could do a better job. She's young, she doesn't know it all -- you know that, I know that, we all know that -- but you're not helping matters any by acting like some pompous ass, which IS what you come across as when you start flinging your income, ability to laze around the house, and your hubby's truck. Here's a clue -- what has all that crap done for you? Did it make your kids better contributors to society? No. Does it make you better than anyone else? Don't think so.
> 
> Come back down to reality, or don't biatch when you have a family tree full of grand-chitlins who have nothing to do with you.


Can I hug you right now?


----------



## sockgirl77

StrawberryGal said:


> Also, start with veggies first and then fruits.



That's odd. I've been through several pediatricians and all of them told me to start fruits first.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

sockgirl77 said:


> That's odd. I've been through several pediatricians and all of them told me to start fruits first.


I would think that the sweet, yummy flavor of fruits would ruin it for veggies.  I vote veggies first.


----------



## chemommy25

sockgirl77 said:


> That's odd. I've been through several pediatricians and all of them told me to start fruits first.



yea thats what i thought. But i think im gonna try vegies first though, i mean does it really matter since the vegies and fruit are both baby food? I mean they are the same consistency. (sp?)


----------



## sockgirl77

Chasey_Lane said:


> I would think that the sweet, yummy flavor of fruits would ruin it for veggies.  I vote veggies first.



I cannot remember the reasoning for it. I just remember that all of the docs said fruit first. Luckily my babies were not picky. But, my boy is picky as hell now.


----------



## StrawberryGal

Chasey_Lane said:


> I would think that the sweet, yummy flavor of fruits would ruin it for veggies.  I vote veggies first.



That's what the doctor said.  He said if you give fruits first, then the baby won't want to eat veggies because it is not sweet.  Feeding veggies first will help baby to learn how to develop taste and love the veggies.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

StrawberryGal said:


> That's what the doctor said.  He said if you give fruits first, then the baby won't want to eat veggies because it is not sweet.  Feeding veggies first will help baby to learn how to develop taste and love the veggies.


Which makes complete sense.


----------



## chemommy25

sockgirl77 said:


> I cannot remember the reasoning for it. I just remember that all of the docs said fruit first. Luckily my babies were not picky. But, my boy is picky as hell now.



yea i dont think che is gonna be picky either if he takes after his dad..lol.
I mean anything is better than that nast rice cereal i am giving him now. 

I Remember when i was trying to get him to eat it the first time I fed it to him
I said look che watch mommy,

And i took a big bite of it so he could watch me do it,

....and i had to spit that crap out..lol..

but he doesnt seem to mind the taste since he doesnt have anything else to compare it to


----------



## clevalley

Pete said:


> So if Boy is already 11 have I waited too long?



'eff it - put SpagehettiO's in the bottle, rip the nipple and let him chow down at 11... that's what I do with mine... 

PS - do not mix them with milk, taste like chit that way


----------



## clevalley

sockgirl77 said:


> That's odd. I've been through several pediatricians and all of them told me to start fruits first.



I always was told the same because fruit stimulates bowl movements better than veggies... that is what my mother said.  So I searched and found these two I read this which is totally off-base and different from each other;



> April 2006 -  Fruits First = Veggies Never
> 
> Myth: Giving your baby a fruit as a "first" solid will cause baby to reject and dislike veggies.
> 
> Truth:  The order of food introduction really doesn't matter. Some say the veggies first so a "sweet tooth" doesn't develop for fruits. If your baby is breast fed, she is already receiving the sweetest food there is! Others say fruits first so that baby will enjoy her first foods and not be as likely to reject solids. Still others say yellow first then green while some say green before yellow so baby doesn't reject the yellow.......
> 
> There is no hard scientific evidence to prove any of the above; you find many babies LOVE their green veggies and HATE their fruits and v.v.  We personally introduced foods in an order something like sweet potato then bananas then peaches then another veggie then another fruit and some homemade cereal along the way too!


Quoted from wholesomebabyfood.com

Then I read this - Which should I introduce to my baby first -- vegetables or fruits?

 

So there you have it - Opinions are like A-Holes... everyone has one and they all stink!


----------



## StrawberryGal

clevalley said:


> I always was told the same because fruit stimulates bowl movements better than veggies... that is what my mother said.  So I searched and found these two I read this which is totally off-base and different from each other;
> 
> 
> Quoted from wholesomebabyfood.com
> 
> Then I read this - Which should I introduce to my baby first -- vegetables or fruits?
> 
> 
> 
> *So there you have it - Opinions are like A-Holes... everyone has one and they all stink!*


----------



## kris31280

StrawberryGal said:


>


I started on fruits first with my son, and then veggies.

He loved the veggies more than the fruits, specificallly sweet potatoes and corn.

He's 2.5 now, he doesn't like to eat fruits or veggies because he doesn't like the way they feel.  You might be able to get him to eat an orange, and I do get him to eat applesauce... sometimes.

Mostly, it's cheese, cheesy hot dogs, and chicken nuggets.  Sometimes the occasional sliver of steak or turkey burger.

He's not overweight, he's been underweight his whole life... but he's not nutritionally deficient according to the pediatrician and blood tests.

I think fruits or veggies first either way... I just don't trust the doctors to tell me how to raise my son.


----------



## crabcake

Chasey_Lane said:


> Can I hug you right now?



If you have 400-mile long arms, yes. Otherwise, a  will suffice.


----------



## Roberta

HeavyChevy75 said:


> Yeah but the way you approached it showed your maturity level. You should have called her on the phone and talked to her about it. Not posting it on a public forum.



If I remember correctly, Suz posted it first...........Post #61


----------



## Roberta

crabcake said:


> And let's not dismiss the notion of negligence should Suz decide she knows better than mommy about do's/don'ts pertaining to the tot. Theoretically, say this was an allergy situation and the kid was allergic to the cereal. But Suz, all-knowing, all-powerful, all-wealthy and crap (like that makes a difference ) listens to her son who has demonstrated an obvious disregard for anything of importance, and says, "yea, feed him the cereal anyway" and fails to mention the allergy. Well, not only does she endanger the child, but she opens herself up to liability/negligence because she has clearly stated he cannot be trusted to tie his own shoe, but she listened to him anyway.
> 
> Suz -- you need to drop your holier than thou attitude and realize that you had your chance at parenthood. It's now Che's (and your son's) turn. Back off or you'll lose any chance at every seeing your grandchild.
> 
> She may not earn a parent of the year award, but so far as I know, neither did you. Quit dogging out your grandchild's mother because you feel you could do a better job. She's young, she doesn't know it all -- you know that, I know that, we all know that -- but you're not helping matters any by acting like some pompous ass, which IS what you come across as when you start flinging your income, ability to laze around the house, and your hubby's truck. Here's a clue -- what has all that crap done for you? Did it make your kids better contributors to society? No. Does it make you better than anyone else? Don't think so.
> 
> Come back down to reality, or don't biatch when you have a family tree full of grand-chitlins who have nothing to do with you.




GREEN KARMA FOR YOU!


----------



## Roberta

crabcake said:


> I'll accept being a know-it-all bytch , but I'm not the one on here arguing with my STB-DIL like some sanctimonious ass, meanwhile putting my child's mental/social/behavioral/financial problems on here for everyone's reading enjoyment. For a person of "grandmotherly" age, you're sad, pathetic, and should be ashamed of yourself. It's no freaking wonder ...  And FYI, money doesn't make people better. You think leaving them a pile of money when you kick the bucket is going to perform some miracle (after you're gone, no less), you're mistaken. There are just as many worthless wealthy people as their are poor ones. Money doesn't define your character.
> 
> Unfortunately, it sounds like we ALL have to worry about your grandchild since your son (to your own admission) isn't supporting him properly ... looks like the taxpayers will be taking up his slack.




MORE GREEN FOR YOU!


----------



## RareBreed

StrawberryGal said:


> That's what the doctor said.  He said if you give fruits first, then the baby won't want to eat veggies because it is not sweet.  Feeding veggies first will help baby to learn how to develop taste and love the veggies.



My oldest used to love spinach baby food. I would gag with every bite. Smelled horrible so I could only imagine what it tasted like. My second child didn't eat alot of baby food. He was more adventurous and started soft solids pretty early like yogurt, apple sause, etc. Plus I would put our dinner in the mini processor and chop it up into a soft consistency. My older son had too much of a gag reflex and was still having to have his food chopped up at age 3.


----------



## Chain729

clevalley said:


> I always was told the same because fruit stimulates bowl movements better than veggies... that is what my mother said.  So I searched and found these two I read this which is totally off-base and different from each other;
> 
> 
> Quoted from wholesomebabyfood.com
> 
> Then I read this - Which should I introduce to my baby first -- vegetables or fruits?
> 
> 
> 
> So there you have it - Opinions are like A-Holes... everyone has one and they all stink!




Good grief.  Though I did pay attention to the stage numbers, Princess was fed foods in the order of their ease to grab off the shelf at Walmart.    "Sweet tooth" is a joke.  That kid will eat just about anything she can fit in her mouth.  In fact, the only things I've seen her spit out are sweets.

The problem with listening hardcore to your doc, is that every few years, all the rules change.  What's good now is bad later.  What's bad now, is OK in moderation later.  It's fricken' nuts.  Do what your kid responds well to, within the bounds of common sense and you'll be fine.


----------



## barncat

chemommy25 said:


> yea i dont think che is gonna be picky either if he takes after his dad..lol.
> I mean anything is better than that nast rice cereal i am giving him now.
> 
> I Remember when i was trying to get him to eat it the first time I fed it to him
> I said look che watch mommy,
> 
> And i took a big bite of it so he could watch me do it,
> 
> ....and i had to spit that crap out..lol..
> 
> but he doesnt seem to mind the taste since he doesnt have anything else to compare it to




I didn't feed my little one anything that I wouldn't try first.  I was told veggies first and she ate some but definately loved the fruits more.  I settled on the fact that I was trying to give her practice on eating, not really looking for the food to fill her up, so whatever she would eat I gave her.  The doctor told me that the food was in addition to her normal bottles, not to cut back on her bottles so if she ate that was great, if not o'well.  Heck, she was eating ice cream and cake at 10 months because she loved it.  As a matter of fact, she only ate baby food for maybe 2 months and then moved onto table food and never looked back - so we were feeding her off our plates at 7 months.


----------



## chemommy25

barncat said:


> I didn't feed my little one anything that I wouldn't try first.  I was told veggies first and she ate some but definately loved the fruits more.  I settled on the fact that I was trying to give her practice on eating, not really looking for the food to fill her up, so whatever she would eat I gave her.  The doctor told me that the food was in addition to her normal bottles, not to cut back on her bottles so if she ate that was great, if not o'well.  Heck, she was eating ice cream and cake at 10 months because she loved it.  As a matter of fact, she only ate baby food for maybe 2 months and then moved onto table food and never looked back - so we were feeding her off our plates at 7 months.



Well, I tried giving che the baby food today. It was the cereal mixed with apple. I figured that he did so well with the regular gerber rice cereal, he may enjoy something with more taste.

i did try it first this time and it wasnt bad.

He made a weird face and stuck his tongue out. he didnt seem that interested. i tried for about 10 minutes and he just was not liking it at all.

Im going to try again in a little bit, maybe he wasnt hungry.


----------



## barncat

chemommy25 said:


> Well, I tried giving che the baby food today. It was the cereal mixed with apple. I figured that he did so well with the regular gerber rice cereal, he may enjoy something with more taste.
> 
> i did try it first this time and it wasnt bad.
> 
> He made a weird face and stuck his tongue out. he didnt seem that interested. i tried for about 10 minutes and he just was not liking it at all.
> 
> Im going to try again in a little bit, maybe he wasnt hungry.



Gag on the rice cereal, I thought it was disgusting.  I bought her the pear and oatmeal mix in a jar, super yummy and smelled wonderful.  They had some other mixes with fruit and cereal and she really enjoyed thoughs.  I liked them so much whatever she didn't finish I ate.


----------



## chemommy25

barncat said:


> Gag on the rice cereal, I thought it was disgusting.  I bought her the pear and oatmeal mix in a jar, super yummy and smelled wonderful.  They had some other mixes with fruit and cereal and she really enjoyed thoughs.  I liked them so much whatever she didn't finish I ate.



yea i didnt wanna keep him on the rice cereal for to long, i felt bad at dinner time when he would stare up at me while i was eating steak and i just had to feed him that nasty stuff.

I cant wait till he gets teeth so he can eat good food with me and daddy.lol.


----------



## barncat

chemommy25 said:


> yea i didnt wanna keep him on the rice cereal for to long, i felt bad at dinner time when he would stare up at me while i was eating steak and i just had to feed him that nasty stuff.
> 
> I cant wait till he gets teeth so he can eat good food with me and daddy.lol.



Mine had 8 teeth at 7 months so we felt comfortable feeding her small bites of food.  I remember she would eat Cheerios and she would munch the Cheerio between her 4 front teeth.

FYI, my MIL fed mine peanut butter before she was one, which everything I read and was told by the doctor was a big no-no.  She was apologetic, she thought I was already feeding her peanut butter....

My MIL runs an in-home daycare and takes care of our little one and as long as my girl is happy, I'm happy.  My husband is more critical of his mom then I am.  Even my mother does stuff that makes my eyes bug (the cereal in the bottle at 1 month), but she loves staying at grandma's and papa's house so I just turn a blind eye and enjoy my free weekends.  You really should pawn off the baby for a weekend and from my experience the sooner you start the better.  I had major guilt the first few times she went, but now I look forward to my free weekend every month.  My little one enjoys her weekends with her grandparents so much she is very happy to help me pack her weekend bag.


----------



## sockgirl77

chemommy25 said:


> Well, I tried giving che the baby food today. It was the cereal mixed with apple. I figured that he did so well with the regular gerber rice cereal, he may enjoy something with more taste.
> 
> i did try it first this time and it wasnt bad.
> 
> He made a weird face and stuck his tongue out. he didnt seem that interested. i tried for about 10 minutes and he just was not liking it at all.
> 
> Im going to try again in a little bit, maybe he wasnt hungry.



Why not just start with straight fruit?


----------



## chemommy25

barncat said:


> Mine had 8 teeth at 7 months so we felt comfortable feeding her small bites of food.  I remember she would eat Cheerios and she would munch the Cheerio between her 4 front teeth.
> 
> FYI, my MIL fed mine peanut butter before she was one, which everything I read and was told by the doctor was a big no-no.  She was apologetic, she thought I was already feeding her peanut butter....
> 
> My MIL runs an in-home daycare and takes care of our little one and as long as my girl is happy, I'm happy.  My husband is more critical of his mom then I am.  Even my mother does stuff that makes my eyes bug (the cereal in the bottle at 1 month), but she loves staying at grandma's and papa's house so I just turn a blind eye and enjoy my free weekends.  You really should pawn off the baby for a weekend and from my experience the sooner you start the better.  I had major guilt the first few times she went, but now I look forward to my free weekend every month.  My little one enjoys her weekends with her grandparents so much she is very happy to help me pack her weekend bag.





I'm trying to work on it, im so attached to him though.


----------



## chemommy25

sockgirl77 said:


> Why not just start with straight fruit?



ummm... i just couldnt decide. i had just straight fruit but i was trying to take it in steps i guess. like regular cereal, then cereal with a fruity taste, then just fruit.

I'm new at this, i dunno...lol...

It makes sense to me.

either way its baby food i figured just one at a time to make sure he isnt allergic to anything, and im doing alright.


----------



## barncat

chemommy25 said:


> I'm trying to work on it, im so attached to him though.



I called constantly, almost every hour to check on her, drove my folks in sane.  I would even cry if I heard her crying in the background, broke my heart.  But it has paid off, she has a very special bond with my father and loves him like no one else and my mom buys her so much stuff everytime she has her, I think she bought most of her summer clothes last year.  Its hard to let them go, but it was really important to me that she has a relationship with my parents so staying with them one weekend a month isn't such a bad thing.  I try to drive her over to visit once a month so she can see them more often and my parents really appreciate and enjoy having time with her.


----------



## chemommy25

barncat said:


> I called constantly, almost every hour to check on her, drove my folks in sane.  I would even cry if I heard her crying in the background, broke my heart.  But it has paid off, she has a very special bond with my father and loves him like no one else and my mom buys her so much stuff everytime she has her, I think she bought most of her summer clothes last year.  Its hard to let them go, but it was really important to me that she has a relationship with my parents so staying with them one weekend a month isn't such a bad thing.  I try to drive her over to visit once a month so she can see them more often and my parents really appreciate and enjoy having time with her.



do your parents live far away?


----------



## barncat

chemommy25 said:


> do your parents live far away?



1.5 hours, enough to be inconvient.  If they lived farther I would hate it, but would still try to get her there to see them as often as I could.  I know I'm spoiled that they take her for a whole weekend every month, but they get to spend time with her and I get a breather, which is espicially appreciated now that I'm 7 months pregnant.  One of her aunts has expressed interest in having her stay the night with them, and I'm actually ok with it.  She has two great kids and they all love playing together, so what's the harm.  Mine is now 22 months, but she started staying with my folks at 3 months, maybe even a little before that.  My MIL has her 5 days a week and enjoys her weekends without kids, but if she ever asked to keep mine for a night I wouldn't have a problem with her staying.


----------



## chemommy25

barncat said:


> 1.5 hours, enough to be inconvient.  If they lived farther I would hate it, but would still try to get her there to see them as often as I could.  I know I'm spoiled that they take her for a whole weekend every month, but they get to spend time with her and I get a breather, which is espicially appreciated now that I'm 7 months pregnant.  One of her aunts has expressed interest in having her stay the night with them, and I'm actually ok with it.  She has two great kids and they all love playing together, so what's the harm.  Mine is now 22 months, but she started staying with my folks at 3 months, maybe even a little before that.  My MIL has her 5 days a week and enjoys her weekends without kids, but if she ever asked to keep mine for a night I wouldn't have a problem with her staying.



I think i'm going to have to stick with during the day visits.(no overnights yet)
I worry way to much. the whole time he is away from me, whether if im at work, or shopping, etc..all i can think about is if he is ok. which i know he is, but i'm young and a new mom.


----------



## barncat

chemommy25 said:


> I think i'm going to have to stick with during the day visits.(no overnights yet)
> I worry way to much. the whole time he is away from me, whether if im at work, or shopping, etc..all i can think about is if he is ok. which i know he is, but i'm young and a new mom.




To each their own...

Enjoy your little one.


----------



## TimAllen

barncat said:


> Gag on the rice cereal, I thought it was disgusting.  I bought her the pear and oatmeal mix in a jar, super yummy and smelled wonderful.  They had some other mixes with fruit and cereal and she really enjoyed thoughs.  I liked them so much whatever she didn't finish I ate.



I agree with you on that one, my little girl 3 1/2 months now was taking rice cereal until 2 weeks ago, then she decided she didnt like it anymore. So we resorted to 6 oz bottles every 1.5 hours in the evening. Dr. Silp said she eats to much lol, not going to starve the child though. She just weighed in yesterday at 12 lbs 14 oz and about 27 inches. Before Dr. said no rice cereal or oatmeal till 5 months yesterday she said give her oatmeal lol. Im thinking about going straight to the oatmeal with some mixed fruit to start, I tried the rice cereal and it was nasty so I dont blame her for not eating it.


----------



## jwwb2000

TimAllen said:


> I agree with you on that one, my little girl 3 1/2 months now was taking rice cereal until 2 weeks ago, then she decided she didnt like it anymore. So we resorted to 6 oz bottles every 1.5 hours in the evening. Dr. Silp said she eats to much lol, not going to starve the child though. She just weighed in yesterday at 12 lbs 14 oz and about 27 inches. Before Dr. said no rice cereal or oatmeal till 5 months yesterday she said give her oatmeal lol. Im thinking about going straight to the oatmeal with some mixed fruit to start, I tried the rice cereal and it was nasty so I dont blame her for not eating it.



Just mix the oatmeal with a little formula or breast milk this way the baby will be used to the taste of it.  I know my kids were eating yogurt with rice cereal at that age.


----------



## kris31280

Rowan's favorite was the oatmeal and cinnamon applesauce (it comes premixed in one of them little jars) and mangos... LOVED the mango babyfood.  I always mixed his babyfood with cereal (which was made with his formula, because I didn't breast feed)  

He liked sweet potatoes too.  He was a picky eater then, he still is now.


----------



## Roberta

kris31280 said:


> Rowan's favorite was the oatmeal and cinnamon applesauce (it comes premixed in one of them little jars) and mangos... LOVED the mango babyfood.  I always mixed his babyfood with cereal (which was made with his formula, because I didn't breast feed)
> 
> He liked sweet potatoes too.  He was a picky eater then, he still is now.



What in hell kind of name it that???


----------



## chemommy25

Roberta said:


> What in hell kind of name it that???



a pretty one


----------



## Suz

Roberta said:


> What in hell kind of name it that???



WHOA.........  Does every child have to be named Tom, Dick, Harry or Jane? 

Who the hell are you to criticize what a parent names their child????
I Love it!  It's different, uncommon and unknown to us it COULD be a family name.  It definitely gives him the opportunity and head start to stand out in life and be his own being!!

My grandson's name is fairly common (Shea), but spelled different (Che).  You going to stomp on him or his parents too?  

Shame on you, I think your totally out of line and owe Kris an apology.

Too bad *karma *is gone.  I think you'd be getting plenty.  Not that it would make a whole lot of difference to someone like you.........


----------



## StrawberryGal

Suz said:


> WHOA.........  Does every child have to be named Tom, Dick, Harry or Jane?
> 
> Who the hell are you to criticize what a parent names their child????
> I Love it!  It's different, uncommon and unknown to us it COULD be a family name.  It definitely gives him the opportunity and head start to stand out in life and be his own being!!
> 
> My grandson's name is fairly common (Shea), but spelled different (Che).  You going to stomp on him or his parents too?
> 
> Shame on you, I think your totally out of line and owe Kris an apology.
> 
> Too bad *karma *is gone.  I think you'd be getting plenty.  Not that it would make a whole lot of difference to someone like you.........



I agree!  Names like that are very unique and beautiful.


----------



## kwillia

Suz said:


> WHOA.........  Does every child have to be named Tom, Dick, Harry or Jane?
> 
> Who the hell are you to criticize what a parent names their child????
> I Love it!  It's different, uncommon and unknown to us it COULD be a family name.  It definitely gives him the opportunity and head start to stand out in life and be his own being!!
> 
> My grandson's name is fairly common (Shea), but spelled different (Che).  You going to stomp on him or his parents too?
> 
> Shame on you, I think your totally out of line and owe Kris an apology.
> 
> Too bad *karma *is gone.  I think you'd be getting plenty.  Not that it would make a whole lot of difference to someone like you.........


Whenever I read your grandson's name I read it "Ch-E" not "Shea". Pronounced like those "Ch-e A Pet" plants. I'm all for unique names but feel sorry for the ones with unique spellings cause they have to go through their entire life getting their name mis-spelled and/or mis-pronounced...


----------



## sockgirl77

kwillia said:


> Whenever I read your grandson's name I read it "Ch-E" not "Shea". Pronounced like those "Ch-e A Pet" plants. I'm all for unique names but feel sorry for the ones with unique spellings cause they have to go through their entire life getting their name mis-spelled and/or mis-pronounced...



 I have a friend who intentionally spells her kids' names wrong to be different. Problem is that they are not spelled how they should be pronouced. Teachers have a fit with this.


----------



## Pete

Suz said:


> My grandson's name is fairly common (Shea), but spelled different (Che).



A tribute to Guevara?


----------



## Suz

kwillia said:


> Whenever I read your grandson's name I read it "Ch-E" not "Shea". Pronounced like those "Ch-e A Pet" plants. I'm all for unique names but feel sorry for the ones with unique spellings cause they have to go through their entire life getting their name mis-spelled and/or mis-pronounced...



Kwillia, you have a point there!  I can't totally disagree!  AND it can be very frustrating for the child and others....  

But I do love the different names and spellings.  Maybe because I too have a 'different' name.  It's Suzette*'*.  (That red ' IS on my birth certificate)  Think Crepe Suzette, but add an A sound to the end  Suzetta.  My one gram was Suzanne and the other was Etta.  So here I am.  I HATED it until I hit my 30's and my mom was always disappointed that all my friends called me Sue.  (Even though she always called me Suzy!   (I'm an only girl out of 5))

Just as my grand daughters name is 'Sunny'.  I so wanted to buy her a talking Dora doll for xmas that you could program with the childs name using the cd that came with it.  (She adores Dora!)  I knew without checking further that her name WOULD NOT be on that cd.  Nor her middle name which is Haleil.  (Haleil is hebrew for Hope.)

In the end it's 'to each it's own'.  I just don't see the need for a stranger (Roberta) to be so callous to another stranger (Kris).


----------



## Suz

Pete said:


> A tribute to Guevara?



OH HELL NO!  (as posted by his mom in another thread!)  Just a name my son has loved for years.......way before he even knew he'd be a dad someday.


----------



## BiteMeBaby

kris31280 said:


> Rowan's favorite was the oatmeal and cinnamon applesauce (it comes premixed in one of them little jars) and mangos... LOVED the mango babyfood.  I always mixed his babyfood with cereal (which was made with his formula, because I didn't breast feed)
> 
> He liked sweet potatoes too.  He was a picky eater then, he still is now.



do yo baby eat dis?


----------



## sockgirl77

BiteMeBaby said:


> do yo baby eat dis?


----------



## kwillia

Suz said:


> In the end it's 'to each it's own'.  I just don't see the need for a stranger (Roberta) to be so callous to another stranger (Kris).



Agreed!


----------



## vraiblonde

kris31280 said:


> (it comes premixed in one of them little jars)



Dear Kris,

It's not "them little jars".  Only idiots say illiterate crap like that.  It's "them _there_ little jars".  Get it right in the future.

Lurv,

Auntie Vrai


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> Dear Kris,
> 
> It's not "them little jars".  Only idiots say illiterate crap like that.  It's "them _there_ little jars".  Get it right in the future.
> 
> Lurv,
> 
> Auntie Vrai



Is it spice rack season yet?


----------



## Roberta

Suz said:


> WHOA.........  Does every child have to be named Tom, Dick, Harry or Jane? Who the hell are you to criticize what a parent names their child????
> I Love it!  It's different, uncommon and unknown to us it COULD be a family name.  It definitely gives him the opportunity and head start to stand out in life and be his own being!!
> 
> My grandson's name is fairly common (Shea), but spelled different (Che).  You going to stomp on him or his parents too?
> 
> Shame on you, I think your totally out of line and owe Kris an apology.
> 
> Too bad *karma *is gone.  I think you'd be getting plenty.  Not that it would make a whole lot of difference to someone like you.........



NO, I like different names also.

Mind your own bussiness.
Some one like WHO?? You are the biggest mouthy Bicth on the fourm. Spend you time cleaning up your own back yard before you jump all over me because you don't agree with me.


The name just reminded me of a "SCRABBLE' name. You know, throw the scrabble tiles against the wall and name the kid after how they fall.


----------



## toppick08

Roberta said:


> NO, I like different names also.
> 
> Mind your own bussiness.
> Some one like WHO?? You are the biggest mouthy Bicth on the fourm. Spend you time cleaning up your own back yard before you jump all over me because you don't agree with me.
> 
> 
> The name just reminded me of a "SCRABBLE' name. You know, throw the scrabble tiles against the wall and name the kid after how they fall.



 for messing with 'Suz......


----------



## Roberta

:





toppick08 said:


> for messing with 'Suz......







You wouldn't have a opinion even if you bought one, would you?


----------



## toppick08

:





Roberta said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't have a opinion even if you bought one, would you?



Well, I do have several opinions on many things, like you, and in the end, there as common as azzholes like you......

GFY.


----------



## Roberta

toppick08 said:


> :
> 
> Well, I do have several opinions on many things, like you, and in the end, there as common as azzholes like you......
> 
> GFY.



Just get a grow up.


----------



## crabcake

Roberta said:


> The name just reminded me of a "SCRABBLE' name. You know, throw the scrabble tiles against the wall and name the kid after how they fall.



 Now that right there is some funny (and true) chit! I don't care who you are!


----------



## toppick08

Roberta said:


> Just get a grow up.



OH, don't worry, I'm all grown up..you want to test me.......


----------



## crabcake

kwillia said:


> Whenever I read your grandson's name I read it "Ch-E" not "Shea". Pronounced like those "Ch-e A Pet" plants. I'm all for unique names but feel sorry for the ones with unique spellings cause they have to go through their entire life getting their name mis-spelled and/or mis-pronounced...



I have to agree with you there. I thought the same thing. 

DQ's name -- Kalisa -- is Persian for "church" (her dad is a linguist, said the word at dinner with some middle eastern friends of our's at the time I was pregnant, and it sounded unique and beautiful -- and finally we'd both agreed on something for a name). At any rate, I'd be damned if I'd have spelled it the way it was spelled in Farsi and have her go through life having to explain that chit, so I spelled it on her birth cert exactly how it sounds so there was NO confusion and to "Americanize" it. It's pronounced Kuh-lee-sa ... she does get the occasional "kuh-lis-uh" (like Melissa), but that's why there's one 's' vs. two. People who have a strong enough command for English grammar and spelling should know that. So far, I've only ever met/heard of two other's with the same name.


----------

